# TORONTO (still) THE GOOD!!



## Taller Better

I was wondering the same thing!~


----------



## Jaborandi

I think it's the Simcoe Street frontage of new RBC building


----------



## WpG_GuY

Delightful pictures!


----------



## MarkHerz

hi everyone, yup Jaborandi is right, it's the RBC @ Simcoe. it's a bit dark since i can't use the flash because of the glass, so that's the result, if you look closer, you could even see my fingers holding the camera :lol:




WpG_GuY said:


> Delightful pictures!


thanks WpG-GuY!!! i hope everything's A-okay there at The Peg!!


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Parallelograms_
Wellington Street


----------



## Looking/Up

Amazing!


----------



## MarkHerz

Looking/Up said:


> Amazing!


thanks Looking/Up!!!
the pic above reminds me of your username!

anyway here's the pic for today




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Dusk_
Knotty Pine Grove, Mississauga (GTA)


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Building the Future_
Simcoe Park


----------



## Asscity

*T O R O N T O *the most beautiful and perfect city in the world


----------



## MarkHerz

Asscity said:


> *T O R O N T O *the most beautiful and perfect city in the world


hopefully it is! the world lives here in peace and harmony

:dance:







*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_My Bar?_
Simpson Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Sunset in The Big T_
Broadview Avenue


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, great photos of Toronto above :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

Wonderful thread! :cheers1:.


----------



## MarkHerz

^^ thanks christos-greece!!!

^^ PortoNuts :cheers1:






*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Campus Fall_
St. George Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Lines, Lines & Lines_
Danforth Avenue


----------



## Looking/Up

Love the red maple leaves.


----------



## MarkHerz

Looking/Up said:


> Love the red maple leaves.


i know eh?! they're so cute too :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Rivals_
Gerrard Street East


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Way is Lit_
Cumberland Street


----------



## Taller Better

Such a treat to have new fresh eyes showing us our city!


----------



## MarkHerz

Taller said:


> Such a treat to have new fresh eyes showing us our city!


thanks T,B!

and sorry guys for the blurry night pics, I'm afraid my camera is not powerful enough coz I'm just using a standard point-and-shoot one

anyway, here's the




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Pastel_
Oscar Romero Place


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Yup, you're right buddy!




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Open_
Gerrard Street East


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Victorious_
Fleet & Bathurst Streets


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* Yup, you're right buddy!


I know :yes: kay:


----------



## Chadoh25

Cool photo Mark!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Yup, yup! :banana::carrot:epper::cucumber::lock:

*@ Chadoh25*: Thanks Chad!!! :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Today's Lesson: Rectangles_
Jarvis Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Don't Be Late for Work_
Joseph Salsberg Lane


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice capture of this photo: the old buildings left & right, with the glass-type building in the middle


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* I just find it a little weird and a bit out of the ordinary :?




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Latitudes & Longitudes_
King Street East


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* I just find it a little weird and a bit out of the ordinary :?


Well, the photo its not bad... its OK... Little weird: maybe yes


----------



## Taller Better

I like pics that are weird and out of the ordinary! Makes us think a bit! 

I love that 1960's building on Jarvis, by the way. Great for photographing!


----------



## Looking/Up

Great photos, Mark! You have a great eye for photography and you really capture the city in inspiring ways.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Yeah, I mean because they're like so close to each other, residential and an office building. So if you live and work there, you save a lot on gas, or public transport expenses, plus, you could have your breaks and lunch at home! :dance2:

*@ Taller, Better:* Nice building, right? That's actually the first time that I saw it so i took a photo of it right away! It doesn't even look like a court to me.

*@ Looking/Up:* Thanks bro! Well, Toronto inspires me in many, many different ways and I'm just glad that I'm a part of it and that I get to experience its boom years!




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_A Moment in One's Life is Just Another Day for Others
(Mr. Leonardo from Ukraine, a True Torontonian)_
Union Subway Station













_A Smile is Neither English nor French, not Even Ukrainian
(Mr. Leonardo from Ukraine, a True Torontonian)_
Union Subway Station


----------



## Taller Better

What a gorgeous photo that is!! :eek2:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photo indeed


----------



## Looking/Up

I like your captions almost as much as I like your photography  
Nice capture!


----------



## Grey Towers

Wonderful stuff. Keep it up!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Taller, Better:* Thanks! There was actually one guy there who's taking a picture of Mr. Leonardo too but on a different angle, I thought it was you because he smiled when he saw the camera I was using when he walked past near me. I remember someone here asked which camera I use, I just can't remember who. Sheesh, memory gap! :weird:

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks man! :naughty:

*@ Looking/Up:* Hahaha thanks! I just feel that some titles and/or captions are way too dramatic like the next one! But I can't help it coz I always put myself in the picture and try to discern and feel the emotions of the captured moment. :weirdo:

*@ Grey Towers:* Thanks Grey Towers!!! Will do! :goodbye:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_You Promised to Never Say Goodbye... and Now, You're Gone._
Bathurst Street


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Behind that bus stop, that building, the movie theater is still working i guess... i noticed now the titles of those movies on the left


----------



## isaidso

It's not a cinema, it's a venue for bands. I believe that's 'The Big Bop'.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Yup, isaidso is right, they're bands. :fiddle:

*@ isaidso:* Thanks for the info! :rock:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Water's Edge_
Queens Quay West













_Toronto's Vancouver_
West Downtown Waterfront


----------



## christos-greece

Really nice photo of Toronto waterfront Mark:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Looking/Up

It's sad that so many people don't realize just how beautiful the waterfront is becoming, how far it has come, and how much progress is being made in making it even more wonderful.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thank you! I like that area actually, because it's nice and relaxing, and with a lot of chirping birds too!!

*@ Looking/Up:* I agree with you! But maybe with the ongoing massive developments especially on the the Don Lands, they would appreciate the waterfront more. I love the wave decks and I'm actually looking forward on Sugar Beach's opening!




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Crossroads_
Yonge Street, Scollard Street, Davenport Road, Church Street












_MTV: Masonic Temple V?_
Yonge Street & Davenport Road


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*Mirvish Village*
Markham Street













_Elle Woods'_













_Twice Lost_













_Four-Star Rock Store_













_Miss Flexy_













_Junior: Daddy, when I grow up, I want that to be my prom dress! And I'll not be wearing underwear!!_













_Arcs_













_TLC_













_TGI_













_The Horticulturist_













_Wanted: Horticulturist_













_Honey, I Saw Our Neighbor's Balls and They're Kinda Cute!!_













_Look Out the Window and You'll See._


----------



## Taller Better

Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos as well, Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Taller, Better:* I'll try to keep up! I'm running out of pictures again so I got to shoot some more this weekend or the coming week haha :nuts::gaah::crazy2:

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks christos!!! :hi:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Unlock the Mystery_
Colborne Street













_Well-lit_
Colborne Street


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I like the "Unlock the Mystery" photo


----------



## capricorn2000

your photos are simply amazing. you have the knack of a good photographer...good composition, color and clarity....and Toronto is one good subject..it has everything.

thanks for sharing your talent and please keep on showing them.

_________________________________________________________
My Thread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks man!!!

*@ capricorn2000:* Thanks capricorn2000!! I've seen your Vancouver photos and they're nice too! I hope I could get to visit Vancouver soon! Have you been to Toronto before? Anyway, thanks again man!




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_How Many Christmas Trees are There?_
Yorkdale Mall













_M: You're All I Want for Christmas..
W: I Don't Believe You._
Yorkdale Mall













_Silver Star on a Red Jar_
Yorkdale Mall













_Reach for the Stars_
Yorkdale Mall













_Be Careful, They're Hot!_
Yorkdale Mall


----------



## LordChaos80

Great pics of an aweseome city, Mark! Toronto seems very modern, vibrant and diverse. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## christos-greece

More christmas photos :cheers: thanks Mark kay:


----------



## Looking/Up

I counted 10 Christmas trees!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ LordChaos80:* Thanks very much LordChaos80!!! :colgate:

*@ christos-greece:* Yup yup, and here are some more!! :nocrook:

*@ Looking/Up:* Cool!!! Now I have another challenge for you! kay:





*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_More Christmas Trees, Some are Even Flying!_
Toronto Eaton Centre













_Rudolf's Girlfriend_
Toronto-Dominion Centre
*Level 2 Challenge for Looking/Up: Count the lights on the Christmas tree! :angel:













_Under the Stars 2_
Nathan Phillips Square













_You Light Up My Night_
Nathan Phillips Square













_Skassing: Skating While Kissing_
Nathan Phillips Square













_Christmas Won't Be the Same Without You 2_
Nathan Phillips Square


----------



## Looking/Up

Great photos once again Mark! I love your artistic flare. Nathan Philips square is looking quite dated, but it will shine once again when the redevelopment project is completed.


----------



## Chadoh25

Amazing pics Mark!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice as well, Mark :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Looking/Up:* Thanks Looking/Up!!! Yeah, I agree, and I'm looking forward to its redevelopment!! :bowtie:

*@ Chadoh25:* Thanks man!!! :colgate:

*@ christos-greece:* As always, thank you christos!!! :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Behind the Bushes_
Queens Quay West












_Yes, Toronto Birds Have Condos Too!_
Queens Quay West


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* As always, thank you christos!!! :yes:


Weclome Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Toronto Baptist Seminary_
Jarvis Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*

epper::cucumber:epper:*M e r r y C h r i s t m a s & H a p p y 2 0 1 0 ! ! !* :cucumber:epper::cucumber:













_The Sky Dome_
Bremner Boulevard













_The Sky Dome 2_
Bremner Boulevard


----------



## jakefrusciante

Great set of photos! I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but what camera do you use?

The skydome to me seems like the exterior could do a better job. The interior isn't too bad. But there's something about the other ball parks (not the history) that makes it seem like it has a legacy when looking at the exterior when I went to a game there (Wrigley field, Dodgers stadium).

Keep up the great pics, Mark! This is the photo album I regularly check whenever I do go on SSC.


----------



## Taller Better

Hope you had a great Christmas, Mark!


----------



## kardeee

You've got a great thread going here Mark!

I thought I had already expressed my appreciation a few pages back but I guess I didn't.

Great pictures!


----------



## arzaranh

MarkHerz said:


> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *-- Pic of the Day --*
> 
> epper::cucumber:epper:*M e r r y C h r i s t m a s & H a p p y 2 0 1 0 ! ! !* :cucumber:epper::cucumber:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Sky Dome_
> Bremner Boulevard


in general conversation do people say "sky dome" or "roger's centre"?


----------



## ale26

Skydome... It'll always be that to me

I still don't get why they just didn't call it: The Rogers Skydome

Sounds so much better


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ jakefrusciante:* Thank you very much jakefrusciante! I know right, the too much concrete exterior is kind of imposing, but I find it okay nonetheless. At least the color is not dreary gray. But I agree with you, it would look way better if the exterior is improved or updated. I've seen some baseball parks and stadia too, and I actually thought that the Sky Dome is in a league of its own, and more like a cross between a big stadium and a small one.
As for the camera, I use Leica D-LUX2 90-99% of the time and Canon Rebel XT for the remainder. :colgate:

*@ Taller, Better:* Thanks man, I did, I hope you had a great one too!! Have a happy new year!! :cheers1:

*@ kardeee:* Thanks very much, appreciate it! I'm glad that you like them! Makes me wanna improve more and more. Thanks again! :cheer:

*@ arzaranh:* Hi there! Umm, both actually, people use Rogers Centre since it is the formal commercial name, but some still use the original one because it connects to them more as Torontonians, and probably for sentimental or affectionate reasons. I put The Sky Dome as the title because I don't want to be redundant since Rogers Centre is already in the photo itself. 

*@ ale26:* Hello ale26! Yeah, me too, it'll always be Sky Dome no matter who the owner or sponsor is and what commercial name they put on it. Or may be I'm just biased against Rogers?! haha :doh:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*

epper::cucumber:epper:*M e r r y C h r i s t m a s & H a p p y 2 0 1 0 ! ! !* :cucumber:epper::cucumber:













_Vertebrate_
Yorkdale Road


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*

epper::cucumber:epper:*M e r r y C h r i s t m a s & H a p p y 2 0 1 0 ! ! !* :cucumber:epper::cucumber:













_Star Wars Yeah!_
Air Canada Centre













_May the Force Be With You, Young Anakin and Luke Skywalker_
Air Canada Centre


----------



## christos-greece

Star Wars photos are nice, Mark  i wish you a happy new year


----------



## Looking/Up

SKYDOME!!!!!!!


----------



## DHLawrence

jakefrusciante said:


> The skydome to me seems like the exterior could do a better job. The interior isn't too bad. But there's something about the other ball parks (not the history) that makes it seem like it has a legacy when looking at the exterior when I went to a game there (Wrigley field, Dodgers stadium).


They've been talking about sprucing up the exterior for a few years. With the Pan-Ams coming up, they may actually get around to it at last!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks christos!!! Happy new year too to you and your loved ones!!!!!

*@ Looking/Up:* Yup, yup!! Happy new year!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here's more Sky Dome for you!!

*@ DHLawrence:* Wow, that would be really cool! Happy new year!!!!!




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*




_*----------HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!----------*_
MAY 2010 BE THE BEST YEAR EVER!!!!!





















































_We Are Of Many Colours, But We Are One._
(Diversity Our Strength-- Toronto's Motto;
may this strength lead us to greater progress, peace, & prosperity in this new year)


----------



## charliewong90

these are utterly awesome pictures
nice composition and colors


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ charliewong90:* Thanks very much! Happy new year to you and your family!!




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Always Pretending You're Beside Me_
Spadina Subway Station













_On My Own on New Year's Eve, Again_
St. George Subway Station













_Braving What Lies Ahead & Never Looking Back_
Spadina Subway Station













_I Need to Go, But My Hear Will Stay_
Wilson Subway Station


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Two Towers_
Bathurst Street


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos, Mark and Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks to you bud! :cheers1:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Vertebrate 2_
Brookfield Place


----------



## PortoNuts

Happy New Year to Toronto and all Torontonians!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ PortoNuts:* And to you too! Cheers!!! :drunk:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Font Size: 2010_
Yorkdale Mall


----------



## christos-greece

Nice capture Mark 


>


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks, thanks!!!!! :laugh:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Mirror, Mirror on the Wall_
Lawrence West Subway Station


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Under the Bridge 3_
Yonge Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_6th Sense_
Sheppard Subway Station


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The last photo is from the subway, metro of Toronto?


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Go Canada Go!_
Indigo, Yorkdale Mall


----------



## Grey Towers

MarkHerz said:


>


That's a Bono:| quote from a few years ago. I don't think he feels the same anymore.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Yes buddy, that picture is in Toronto's TTC subway system.

*@ Grey Towers:* Oh, wow, didn't know that! Thanks for the trivia!! :yes: But how come they didn't quoted or credited him? Or maybe it's general knowledge and I'm the only one who didn't know! Hehe




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Crossroads 2_
William R. Allen Road, MacDonald-Cartier Freeway (Highway 401), Yorkdale Road, Yonge-University-Spadina Subway Line


----------



## Siopao

You take very good pictures. I always pass by these ordinary places everyday but you made them extraordinary through your photography! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Taller Better

Siopao, you have the best avatar I've seen in ages!!


----------



## Siopao

Haha thanks! I think it deserves a round of applause?


----------



## rychlik

What happened to my pics? I had some great pics on here. The moderator's a loser.


----------



## Grey Towers

MarkHerz said:


> *@ Grey Towers:* Oh, wow, didn't know that! Thanks for the trivia!! :yes: But how come they didn't quoted or credited him? Or maybe it's general knowledge and I'm the only one who didn't know! Hehe


I don't know why he wasn't given the citation, but the quote's from a few years ago when Paul Martin was in power. If I remember correctly, Bono visited and got some kind of commitment that Canada would earmark .7% of its GDP for aid to developing countries, as per a 1992 G7 summit in Rio. Never happened.


----------



## isaidso

Perhaps some non-famous person said the same thing decades ago, but we will never know. Quotes only become famous, if someone famous says it.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Siopao:* Thanks very much!! Oh, so you live in Norh York, some of my pictures lately were taken from uptown (which is beautiful too and has its own charm, together with west and east Toronto) because I'm trying to diversify the pictures since most of the time, T.O. photos everywhere are from the downtown core. Thanks again!

*@ Taller, Better:* Hi T,B! Thanks again! And yep, I like his avatar too, haha, I gotta get an animating avatar also lol :lol:

*@ rychlik:* Hello rychlik! I think they were moved somewhere. Under Toronto, there is a thread where everyone post Toronto pictures. But I've seen your Toronto thread, it's really good! Maybe you could move that one here in Urban Showcase because they are your own photos. Just a suggestion.:cheers:

*@ Grey Towers:* Okay, thanks for the information. I believe in the quote though, not actually in aiding or any financial means but in other aspects.

*@ isaidso:* Hi there! Yup, might be! :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_What's Your Reflection of Our City?_
MacDonald-Cartier Freeway (Highway 401), William R. Allen Road, Yonge-University-Spadina Subway Line


----------



## PortoNuts

Gorgeous :drool:.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ PortoNuts:* Thanks, thanks!!!!! :colgate::colgate::colgate:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Time of My Life_
Market Square


----------



## Grey Towers

Another nice one. I love the spontaneity of the people. It's a picture of immobility, yet you captured the leg swinging of the children in the background.


----------



## PFloyd

@Grey Towers & MarkHerz

I can't believe you guys think "The World Needs More Canada" quote is from Bono. He said it at the Liberal Convention at the ACC when Paul Martin became leader. However, that quote has been part of Indigo's spiral staircase area decoration for many years before Martin became PM. One thing is for sure certain: The World Does Not Need More Bono.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos there Mark! Keep up the great work!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Grey Towers:* Thank you! I love it when people are so relaxed and are taking their time in parks and squares, the beaches and gardens and their balconies, or wherever (as long as the place needs no rushing nor have waiting lines :lol, it kind of slows down the fast, fast, fast and busy, busy, busy world.

*@ PFloyd:* I actually didn't know who said/ used it first that's why it was a trivia for me. So thanks for the clarification. I really like the quote, and I have seen and experienced many situations before wherein all I can say is "The World Needs More Canada," and then sigh.

*@ Chadoh25:* Thanks, thanks!!! Appreciate it!! :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*



*May God Bless the People of Haiti Especially the Victims & Their Families..*













_Life is a Journey, Tiring But Wonderful; At the End of the Road is Home... Real and Sweet Home._
Raeburn Avenue


----------



## christos-greece

Nice new photos as well, Mark


----------



## PortoNuts

Thanks for keeping up this amazing thread :cheers1:.

My first visit to North America might well be Canada, probably Toronto :yes:.


----------



## Grey Towers

PFloyd said:


> @Grey Towers & MarkHerz
> 
> I can't believe you guys think "The World Needs More Canada" quote is from Bono. He said it at the Liberal Convention at the ACC when Paul Martin became leader. However, that quote has been part of Indigo's spiral staircase area decoration for many years before Martin became PM.


It's not "you guys", it's my error then. I thought he coined it, but I guess he just made it famous.


> One thing is for sure certain: The World Does Not Need More Bono.


Well, I'm no fan of his, nor of celebrities in general, but I think anyone who tries to use his/her prominence in a positive way, to bring to public attention world issues that would otherwise be ignored, is commendable. He understands the objectionable celebrity-deification zeitgeist and exploits it for good, relatively speaking. However, I would have a lot more respect for his pontificating if he actually put his money where his mouth is and didn't live like a typical decadent, profligate celeb. 
Anyway, enough of that. I don't want to hijack MarkHerz's thread of evocative photography.


----------



## MikeOnt

you must freak people out when your lurking in the shadows by the lake taking pics of them. 
nice pic. the new acc with the towers is quite impresive.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks, thanks!!! :smug:

*@ PortoNuts:* Thank you!!! :cheers1: I hope this thread helped a bit in convincing you to visit Toronto and Canada!

*@ Grey Towers:* Evocative photography... Wow! That's a powerful adjective or description or epithet for me! Thanks very much!! Appreciate it!! mg:

*@ MikeOnt:* Thanks MikeOnt! Most shots are actually not planned except for some events that I go to. I just usually bring my camera in my pocket whenever I go out of the house, and if I see something that catches my attention, I snap it right away before the moment is lost forever (and I failed in too many occasions). So I don't really lurk in the shadows hahaha. In public I just take snapshots of anything or anyone, but I do ask for permission from others if they are willing to, like people who work, or perform or busk, or to the parents of children in some cases etc. m))




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*



*___________5__0__0__t__h_____I__m__a__g__e___________*













_Life is a Journey 2:
Move Forward and Live It Without Regrets_
Downsview Subway Station


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* Thanks, thanks!!! :smug:


Welcome


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Under the Stars 4_
Shops at Don Mills


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Toronto in Solidarity with the Nation of Haiti_
Wellington Street West


----------



## PortoNuts

In the previous pic, with the light decoration, is that the PATH? I've always been amazed by the underground city.


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice!


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ

Beautiful photo.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ PortoNuts:* I wish it was hehe, it's actually The Shops at Don Mills, an open mall. The pic is one of the entrances leading to the square (grasses and tables in the summer, ice rink in the winter).

*@ Chadoh25:* Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink2:

*@ JC. SAMPERZ:* Thank you JC!!!!!!!!!! :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Tetris_
Bay Street


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


>


This is a really very nice photo, Mark


----------



## MikeOnt

i know what u mean. i always see killer views of london, but i have no camera on me.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks man!!! :naughty:

*@ MikeOnt:* I know eh?! It's better to have brought the worst camera as long as it is functioning, than none at all. :dunno:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Like Father, Like Son_
Aviva Park Drive, Vaughan (GTA)













_Seafood Depot_
Aviva Park Drive, Vaughan (GTA)


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* Thanks man!!! :naughty:


Welcome


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*Cellphone Series*













_Under the Bridge 3_
Wellesley Street West













_Choo-Choo!!!_
Museum Subway Station













_Lines, Lines & Lines 2_
Toronto Eaton Centre













_No Pants Day_
Spadina Subway Station













_Skyscraper Woman 2_
Toronto Eaton Centre













_Sparky_
TTC Bus













_All Rise_
Toronto Centre for the Arts













_Just the Two of Us 2_
Toronto Eaton Centre













_Once Upon a Time, In the Kingdom of Boredom..._
Yorkdale Mall













_All By Myself_
Sheppard Subway Station













_Yesterday..._
Toronto Eaton Centre


----------



## sandra1125

Very nice pictures of Toronto. It`s a beautiful city!!~~


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice and interesting new photos, Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ sandra1125:* Thanks you very much Sandra!!! :yes:

*@ christos-greece:* As always, thanks buddy!! kay:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_City Lights 6_
Wellington Street West













_City Lights 7_
Richmond Street West & Yonge Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Silent Night, Snowy Night_
Delhi Avenue


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome, and thanks for the new photos Mark :cheers1:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks and you're welcome!!! :smug:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Watch Out!_
in Somewhere


----------



## christos-greece

I also love that photo, of Toronto Mark:


>


----------



## kingsway

nice photo updates.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thank you! I also love that photo especially the effect of the yellow post lamp on the snow! :happy:

*@ kingsway*: Thanks very much!!! :colgate:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Milky Door_
Milky Way


----------



## Grey Towers

The Delhi pic was taken from just east of Bathurst looking east, right? Those are my stomping grounds.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Grey Towers:* Hi GT!! Yup, that's right!! Wow, cool! So you live just somewhere there! Quiet and peaceful neighborhood! :nocrook:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_SSSSS: The Supreme Secret of Spadina Subway Station_
Spadina Subway Station


----------



## Grey Towers

MarkHerz said:


> *@ Grey Towers:* Hi GT!! Yup, that's right!! Wow, cool! So you live just somewhere there! Quiet and peaceful neighborhood! :nocrook:


Just a few blocks northeast. Used to be a nice neighbourhood until the nouveau riche and their McMansions started invading about 15 years ago. Now, if you see someone walking the streets with a stroller or a dog, chances are very high it's a Filipino nanny. It's still quiet and peaceful though, so that's a plus.


----------



## Damian1

Pros-Nice and fairly clean downtown. Residential areas are really beautiful.

Cons-The North part of the city is ugly. Too many slums and ghettos are starting to pop up. Way too many high rise buildings.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Grey Towers:* Yup, as compared to other neighborhoods, it's pretty nice, peaceful and quiet.

*@ Damian1:* Hi there! Yup, but I guess every big city has a fair share of those! 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Small But Terrible_
Abella Street













_What's This? 2_
Spadina Avenue


----------



## Chadoh25

Well done! God I miss Canada!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Chadoh25:* Thanks Chadoh! When will you visit again? Soon, I hope! :colgate:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Sparkles 2_
Telus Tower













_Lines, Lines & Lines 3_
Telus Tower


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_6th Sense 2_
Union Station


----------



## christos-greece

Looking very nice as always Mark  and especially that photo:


>


----------



## jakefrusciante

MarkHerz said:


>


Is that photo from Spadina and Nassau? Btw, love the photos. If you can.. take a picture of the new MLS area when there's a game going on


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks! I actually took a lot of pictures of the building and the activities surrounding the area, but when I got home, the photos vanished, and only four were left, 2 of which are blurred. I think the card is corrupted, happened once before. I'll just take some more pictures the next time I visit. :cripes:

*@ jakefrusciante:* Hey Jake, thank you! The Milky Door photo is in Milky Way at Queens W and Dufferin streets. Yup, sure! I'm just actually waiting for the construction in MLS to be finished and for the towers to be operational, so that there are more activities and vibrancy in the area. Right now, it's still dark save for the floors where construction is on-going. But I sure will!! :soon::cheers1:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Arcs 2_
Front Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Paint the Town Red! 2_
Dundas Square













_I'm Here! 2_
Dundas Square













_Dance the Night Away_
Dundas Square


----------



## christos-greece

Dont worry Mark  your work is great, another day you may capture a better photo from that place, area...


----------



## christos-greece

@Mark: Very nice as well, keep up the good work kay:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks man!!! Thanks, thanks!!!!!!!!!! :wink2:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Taller, Better!_
Yonge Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Midtown Express_
Berwick Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_From Which Branch Are You?_
Bathurst Street


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* Thanks man!!! Thanks, thanks!!!!!!!!!! :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD[/SIZE**-- Pic of the Day --*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Taller, Better!_
> Yonge Street



Thanks and welcome... I also like those 2 buildings in Yonge street


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks, I like them too! So far, they are the tallest in midtown Toronto. :drunk:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Barbie's Underground_
Trinity Square


----------



## Chadoh25

SUPER!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Chadoh25:* Super thanks!!! :smug:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Sleek_
York Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Mind if I Smoke?_
Eglinton Avenue West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_City Lights 12_
Bathurst Street & St. Clair Avenue West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_City Lights 13_
Vaughan Road & Bathurst Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Maple Leaves 2_
Yorkdale Mall


----------



## Chadoh25

^^^^Excellent pictures! I LOVE Canada/Ausgezeichnet Bilder! Ich liebe Kanada!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Chadoh25:* Thank you!! I'm actually running out of pictures because I'm in breathtaking and beautiful Vancouver! But I'll take some more when I get back! Thanks again!




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Angles 3_
Airport Road


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome and great photos... as well


----------



## Chadoh25

MarkHerz said:


> *@ Chadoh25:* Thank you!! I'm actually running out of pictures because I'm in breathtaking and beautiful Vancouver! But I'll take some more when I get back! Thanks again!
> 
> Awesome! I love Vancouver! I was there in Sept visiting me ex! It's an amazing city! I really like Victoria too!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Many thanks man!!! How are you? :colgate:

*@ Chadoh25:* Wow, romantic! :smug: When we went to North Vancouver, there's this observation deck or platform at the market, I went up there to take pictures and saw this couple marveling at the Vancouver panorama. And as the sun set on the city and the lights of the crystalline skyline began to twinkle one by one, they started kissing and hugging while the wind blew softly, gently caressing their hair. Very romantic! 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Spray It Baby!_
Lester B. Pearson International Airport YYZ













_Up & Above the Clouds_
GTA Sky


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Once Upon a Winter Night_
Tabbyman Walk, Mississauga (GTA)













_Once Upon a Winter Night 2_
Tabbyman Walk, Mississauga (GTA)


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Hanging By a Moment_
Robarts Library


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update Mark.


----------



## xelos

Great pics of a fantastic city, can't wait to visit next summer!^^


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Thanks rob!!! :rock:

*@ xelos:* Thanks too xelos!!! Wow, I hope you'll have a wonderful time in Toronto! :soon:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Abstract_
St. George Street


----------



## christos-greece

Great new photos Mark :cheers: thanks again for those...


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks man!! 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Abstract 2_
St. George Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_If Only I Told You That I Still Love You..._
Robarts Library


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_What Lies Beneath_
Yorkdale Mall


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Life Goes On_
Lawrence West Subway Station


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Two Towers 2_
Granby Street


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photo of the 2 towers


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Spoonman

Heh, I can see my old undergrad dorm room in one of your shots.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks, thanks, thanks!!!!! :righton:

*@ Chadoh25:* Thanks, thanks, thanks too!!!!! :rock:

*@ Spoonman:* Oh, cool!!! I wonder which room is it hehe :nocrook:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Snow-capped_
Mt. Pleasant Station, Brampton (GTA)


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_You'll Never Walk Alone 2_
Bloor Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Unlock the Mystery 3_
Queen's Park Crescent West


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *-- Pic of the Day --*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _You'll Never Walk Alone 2_
> Bloor Street West


Nice photo of the ROM, Mark :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks christos!! 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_What Snowstorm?_
Bathurst Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_A Blast From the Past_
Finch Avenue West


----------



## Marbur66

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* Thanks christos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *-- Pic of the Day --*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _What Snowstorm?_
> Bathurst Street


Brrrr! Goddamn....I hate winter.


----------



## Marbur66

Looking/Up said:


> Thanks again for the fantastic pictures. Your focus on the people who inhabit this city is both refreshing and inspiring. As fantastic as our built form is, *it is the people that makes this place truly world's best*.


BAHAHAHA! That's comedy. Have you seen the miserable stiffs that push their way through this city's public transit system during rush hour? Sometimes, it just makes me want to build a gun that shoots Buicks. :bash:


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Unlock the Mystery 4_
Victoria Street


----------



## MikVelo

Amazing pics, I have been in Toronto twice and I really enjoy it when I was there, it´s a very dynamic city and modern and I don´t know has something special.

Regards dudes!! from Chihuahua, México


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ MikVelo:* Thanks MikVelo!!! :smug: Yeah, I know what you mean, Toronto has this unexplainable charm that still puzzles me and most people that I know that had visited here. Regards too man, thanks!! How's everything down there in Chihuahua? 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Way is Lit 3_
Church Street


----------



## MikVelo

completely agree, well everything fine in a general idea hehehehe, you know how things happen in Mexico now but here it´s OK. See you soon, and amazing thread. I really enjoy the pics.


----------



## Sunland

Wow, wonderful colorful pictures! I really am enjoying this thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## r.lifzer

MarkHerz said:


> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *-- Pic of the Day --*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Life Goes On_
> Lawrence West Subway Station



Oh, i miss Lawrence West so much, it was the subway station of my canadian family while i was there!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ MikVelo:* Yeah, but my uncle usually goes to Mexico for business trips, he said some news were just over exaggerated. Well, I hope things would be great again soon. I'm planning to visit Mexico soon, like the beaches and stuff! Yup, thanks again and see ya soon! :wave:

*@ Sunland:* You're welcome and thanks too Sunland! Thank, thanks!!! :laugh:

*@ r.lifzer:* Wow, cool! I think I had posted one or two pictures of Lawrence West Subway Station before, I just don't remember which page here. :doh:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Flower Power_
Billy Bishop Way


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, wonderful photos Mark :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25

Very nice!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks man!!!!! :colgate::clown:

*@ Chadoh25:* Thanks too!!!!! :nocrook::righton::rock:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_I Dunno What to Title This_
Finch Avenue West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Arrival 2_
Keele Subway Station


----------



## Grey Towers

MarkHerz said:


> _Flower Power_
> Billy Bishop Way


Ah, the Home Depot in that ghastly sea of concrete and American big-box stores known as the Downsview Power Centre, or something like that. I know it well, unfortunately.
Nice pic, though.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Grey Towers:* Ha ha thanks!! Yup, yup, it's at the Home Depot in Downsview. And yeah, it's a concrete jungle, but I'm sure we can always find beauty even there, like for example, those bunches of flowers. Made me smile when I saw them, and their fragrances filled the air too! :tyty:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Long Road to Home_
Allen Road


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_You'll Never Walk Alone 3_
Somewhere in the Bloor Underground


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice as well, Mark


----------



## PortoNuts

Keep up the excellent work Mark. Showing us this big, amazing city :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Hey christos, thanks again!!! :drunk:

*@ PortoNuts:* Hi PortoNuts, thanks too!!! Yup, I'll try my best! :cheers1:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Protecting What I Own, It's Not Much But It's My Everything_
Indian Road


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Life is Not Always All About Speed, Sometimes We Undervalue What's Essential_
Indian Road


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


>


Amazing graffiti :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Cute bear, but not so cuddly though! oke:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*
*Good luck to the athletes of the Vancouver 2010 Paralympics*













_Inside Minas Tirith?_
Bloor Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*
*Good luck to the athletes of the Vancouver 2010 Paralympics*













_City Lights 14_
Ridelle Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*
*Good luck to the athletes of the Vancouver 2010 Paralympics*













_Ventilation_
Queen Street West


----------



## Chadoh25

LMAO ^^


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice capture, Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Chadoh25:* I know right?! Haha! :lol:

*@ christos-greece*: Thanks buddy!! :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*


*Happy St. Patrick's Day!*













_Go Green_
John Street


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update Mark.
What is that man wearing a kilt up to?


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Thanks man!!! I dunno actually, just having some fun with the vent I guess haha. A few minutes before that, a girl was actually doing it, too bad I was a bit far so I wasn't able to take a pic, should have been a good pair of pictures! :naughty:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*
*Good luck to the athletes of the Vancouver 2010 Paralympics*













_Steam Whistle Brewing_
Bremner Boulevard













_Pillars of Light_
Bremner Boulevard


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*
*Good luck to the athletes of the Vancouver 2010 Paralympics*













_The Old City_
Tower Road


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Good pics, specially at night. Regards.*


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Jan Del Castillo:* Hi Jan! Thanks for visithing this thread! Regards too!!! :smug:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*
*Good luck to the athletes of the Vancouver 2010 Paralympics*













_City Lights 15_
Queen Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Paint the Town Red 3_
TTC Subway Train


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Toronto Space Centre?_
Clock Tower Road


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Organic_
Hart House Circle


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Brides of March_
University Avenue













_Brides of March 2_
University Avenue













_Brides of March 3_
University Avenue













_Brides of March 4_
University Avenue


----------



## Marcanadian

Awesome photos Mark. I pass by those graffiti drawings on the subway everyday and I'm glad somebody took some photos of it.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Marcanadian:* Thanks a lot!!! The one on Keele? I find them really cool, kind of giving the place a very urban feel without making it ugly. :colgate:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Beach Houses_
Woodbine Avenue













_Beach Houses 2_
Woodbine Avenue













_Beach Houses 3_
Woodbine Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Don't Follow the Lights_
Queen Street East


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *@ Jan Del Castillo:* Hi Jan! Thanks for visithing this thread! Regards too!!! :smug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *-- Pic of the Day --*
> *Good luck to the athletes of the Vancouver 2010 Paralympics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _City Lights 15_
> Queen Street West


This is a really very nice photo Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Hey buddy, thanks a lot!!! :drunk:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Model Couple_
Polson Street













_Toronto's Montreal_
Polson Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*

_*Have a Meaningful Holy Week*_












_Watch Your Step_
Front Street West













_Baby You Can't Drive My Car!_
Bay & Temperance Streets


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*

_*Have a Meaningful Holy Week*_













_Someday I'll Touch the Sky_
Polson Street













_Winter 2010_
Polson Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Elnerico:* Hi there Elnerico! I think it's some sort of a flash mob at the mall. Good morning!




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*Cherry Beach in Winter*
The Port Lands













_Lifehouse_













_Roots_













_We Belong Together_


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Everyday..._
Spadina Avenue













_Lives of Others_
Spadina Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_The Toronto Star_
in Somewhere













_Supertalls_
Cherry Street


----------



## Macedonia

Nice snapshots of Toronto!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Macedonia:* Thanks a lot Macedonia!!! :cheers1:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Yellow 2_
Wilson Avenue













_Starts & Stripes_
Shuter Street













_Stars & Stripes 2_
Shuter Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Different Shoes, Same Destination_
St. George Subway Station













_You're Frozen_
Elizabeth Street













_One Love_
TTC Subway Train













_Details of Living_
Maitland Street













_Sharp_
Eglinton Avenue East













_Jaywalking_
Bremner Boulevard













_Unlock the Mystery 6_
Villiers Street


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice, interesting photos Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks buddy!!! how are things there?




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*Casa Loma*
Austin Terrace













_The Guardian_













_The Rook_













_Go Green 5_













_The Triplets_













_Not in My Backyard 2_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Much better, thanks  btw very nice photos from that castle/chateau above kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice and lovely shots as usual Mark
and your putting title/caption for each is kinda cute.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* It's good to know that it's much better now. Thanks again man! :wink2:

*@ capricorn2000:* Hey, thanks a lot!!!!! I'm glad that you like the titles/ captions of the pictures!! I have been following the Canucks, I hope and pray that they win the next three games. :cripes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Serenity_
Marie Curtis Park


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Only Let the Right One In_
Trinity Square


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*The Ontario Science Centre*
Don Mills Road













_Wow, Big Balls!_













_Surreal_













_Patches_













_The Way is Lit 8_













_Right On Target_













_Mystic Birds_













_It's Complicated_













_I Need Some Space_


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*The Ontario Science Centre 2*
Don Mills Road













_Unlock the Mystery 7_













_Enigma_













_Wow, Big Balls! 2_













_Dude, Where's My Car? 2_













_What Sort of Person are You?_













_If I Had Only One Friend Left, I Want It to be Two!_













_Sharp 2_


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_I Can't Smile Without You_
Don Mills Subway Station


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_BFF_
Wellesley Street East













_I See Your True Colors 2_
Woodbine Avenue













_My Eyes Adore You_
St. George Subway Station


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Jaywalking 2_
Church Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_You & Me Against the World 2_
Yorkdale Mall


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Toronto Space Centre? 2_
Elm Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Mind Game_
Spadina Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Arrival 3_
Airport Road


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, very nice updates Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Hey, thanks again man!! :wink2:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_BFF 3_
Edward Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Toronto (still) the Good!_
Royal York Road


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_You are the Sunshine of My Life_
Trinity Square


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Watch Your Step 2_
Church Street


----------



## ZoobyZee

Beautiful Pics MarkHerz  I Love ur work....Canada is the best country in the world....True North Strong and Free


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ ZoobyZee:* Hi ZoobyZee, thank you very much!!! Yup, yup, the true north, strong and free!!! Wow, I have a shirt that says that haha! :bow:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The New Immigrant_
Kenny Avenue


----------



## PortoNuts

The top city for me in NA. :cheers:

Trendy, diverse, quality of life and...it's in Canada. :banana:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ PortoNuts:* Hi PortoNuts, how are you? Thanks a lot!!! :smug:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Balconies_
Queens Quay West













_Balconies 2_
Queens Quay West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Baby You Can't Drive My Car 2_
Front Street West


----------



## ZoobyZee

Great work again.....Toronto is so beautiful  I wanna go to Toronto


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ ZoobyZee:* Thanks again Zooby!! Yup, come visit us here!!! :yes:

*@ Chadoh25:* As always, thanks Chad!!! :smug:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Shed Your Shell_
Bremner Boulevard


----------



## DWest

the pic on #491 is really something different.
nice photos as always.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ DWest:* Hi DWest, thank you very much!!! Yeah I agree, I was really amused when I saw them because they were cheering too, complete with maracas and clappers, while cycling haha. :shocked:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Under the Bridge 5_
Eglinton Avenue East


----------



## christos-greece

Really nice capture, Mark  kay:


>


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks Chris!!! kay:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Hello_
St. Nicholas & St. Mary Streets


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Toronto Hero or Villain?_
Bloor Street West & Yonge Street













_Toronto Hero or Villain? 2_
Bloor Street West & Yonge Street













_Toronto Hero or Villain? 3_
Bloor Street West & Yonge Street


----------



## MysticMcGoo

How much you wanna bet that's a man?


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ MysticMcGoo:* Hi there! I was able to talk to her, and she really is a woman! m))



*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_A Conversation with Connie_
Queen Street East


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Kneel_
Bond Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_What the Eyes Can't See, the Heart Feels_
King Street West













_What the Eyes Can't See, the Heart Feels 2_
King Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Don't Wait for Things to Happen, Make Them Happen_
Church Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Cowgirls are in the House_
York Street


----------



## isaidso

Ah, Super Freshmart! We just call that the Tranny Mart.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Nice pics and chicks :cheers:.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ isaidso:* Oh, why is that? :weird:

*@ Herbie Fully Loaded:* Hey Herbie, thanks!!! :wink2:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Love is the Bridge_
Queens Quay West


----------



## isaidso

MarkHerz said:


> *@ isaidso:* Oh, why is that? :weird:


Back around 1989-1991, that store used to be full of transvestites at every conceivable hour of the day. I'm not sure if it was just a few people, some, or most who started calling it the Tranny Mart, but I've called it that ever since. 

There aren't many trannies in there these days, but I still call it that.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ isaidso:* I see, cool, thanks for the trivia!! kay:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_We Stand On Guard for Thee_
Yonge Street


----------



## DHLawrence

Neat! Is that an ad or a memorial?


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ DHLawrence:* Hi DH, it's an ad, though I believe it's not yet finished when I took the shot. But no one was working on it so I'm not sure if it's really done, strange. :weird:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Don't Hide Under the Table_
The Queensway


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Space Between_
Lakeshore Boulevard West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_You're Always On My Mind_
Trinity Square


----------



## DWest

beautiful subjects....
i like that photo of hot chicks.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ DWest* Hi there DWest, thank you very much, I will try to take some more shots next time hehe. :drunk:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Unlock the Mystery 8_
Emily Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Torontonians Having Fun_
Dundas Square


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

That's a nice doorway... And i lol'd at that ass .


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice, cool new photos from Toronto Mark kay:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Herbie Fully Loaded:* Hahaha, I have taken a similar shot before, but instead of people, they're goats! And oh, your avatar always makes me laugh whenever I see it because I'm always persuading my friend do those dance moves whenever it's playing anywhere or on television!
:carrot:epper::cucumber::banana::lock::dance2::banana2::cheer:

*@ christos-greece:* Hey Chris, thanks a lot!!! How is it going? :happy:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_My Way or the Highway 2_
Fordhouse Boulevard


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*














_Tetris 2_
King Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_A Loonie for Your Thoughts 2_
York Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Anarchy Keep Out_
Lower Simcoe Street













_Anarchy Keep Out 2_
Lower Simcoe Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Emptiness_
Wasdale Crescent


----------



## Chadoh25

Cool!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Chadoh25:* Hi Chad, how is it going? Thanks, thanks!! :wink2:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*The Art Gallery of Ontario (AGO)*
Dundas Street West













_The Leviathan_













_Kiss Me 2_













_Visions of the Future_













_The View_













_Mirror Walk_













_The Canadian Shell_













_Sharp Clouds_













_The Citadel_













_Logjam_













_Silver Stairs_













_XOXO_













_Squared_


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*The View from AGO 1*
The Art Gallery of Ontario













_The Cluster_













_The Cluster 2_













_The Cluster 3_













_Hello 2_













_The Cluster 4_













_The Cluster 5_













_What's Your Reflection of Our City? 2_













_The Parting of the Sky_


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*The View from AGO 2*
The Art Gallery of Ontario













_The Cluster 6_













_The Cluster 7_













_The Cluster 8_













_Space Invader_













_The Tower of Power 2_













_The Past & The Present_


----------



## Neitzsche

Happy Canada Day! Looking forward to seeing how you Canucks celebrate here in Toronto.


----------



## Taller Better

Happy Canada Day to you and hopefully MarkHerz will take some more of his amazing photos today!! :yes:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Neitzsche:* Hi there Neitzsche!! Thanks and happy Canada Day to you too (even if you're far away from here)! I hope you had a great day! :colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate::colgate:

*@ Taller, Better*: Happy Canada Day TB! Too bad I wasnt able to take a lot of pictures because I was sooo busy cooking and preparing stuff for dinner, but I was able to watch some fireworks at Ashbridge's Bay. :|




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*CANADA 143 (I Love You)!!!*
143 Years of the True North, Strong & Free













_We Belief!_
Queens Quay West













_Maple Leaves 3_
Queens Quay West













_Shooting Stars_
Ashbridge's Bay Park













_Flowers in the Sky_
Ashbridge's Bay Park













_Flowers in the Sky 2_
Ashbridge's Bay Park













_Flowers in the Sky 3_
Ashbridge's Bay Park













_Flowers in the Sky 4_
Ashbridge's Bay Park













_Flowers in the Sky 5_
Ashbridge's Bay Park













_The Foundation of a Great Future is a Great Country:
Providing the Best of Quality Living Since 1867_
Queens Quay West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Canada Eh?!_
Fort York Boulevard


----------



## Marbur66

Your pictures are very nice, they capture the city well. Love the Canada Day photos. Am I the only one in Toronto who was offended by the amount of little world cup flags that people had on their cars? No patriotism in this city at all! It's Canada Day people, celebrate Canada!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Marbur66:* Hey Marbur66, thank you very much, appreciate it! Hahaha, maybe it's the effect of HST. I was actually wearing red the whole day, and then red again the whole night hehe. 
Anyway, here are some pictures of the day, forgive the quality because nighttime photography is my ultra mega weakness. hno:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*Happy Pride Week Toronto!*
Church Street













_Party Time_













_Waiting for Tonight_













_Party Time 2_













_Waiting for Tonight 2_













_Under the Stars 5_













_Party Time 3_













_I See Your True Colours 3_













_What a Feeling!_













_Disco Baby_













_The Tracks of Our Pride_


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*The Canoe Landing Park*
CityPlace













_Paint the Town Red 4_













_Rock the Boat_













_Camouflage 3_













_The Vanishing Act_













_City Lights 17_













_City Lights 18_


----------



## xelos

Nice pics of a beautiful city MarkHerz, cann`t wait to be there next week!!!


----------



## Chadoh25

I LOVE the photos from Pride and Canada Day. BTW, HAPPY belated CANADA DAY!!!!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ xelos:* Thanks, thanks xelos!! I hope you'll have a wonderful time here in Toronto! :cheer:

*@ Chadoh25:* Thanks buddy! Happy Canada Day to you as well, you're so near here! And happy 4th of July too! :drunk:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_No Where to Go But Up... Or Down_
Yorkdale Mall


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos from Toronto indeed, Mark


----------



## capricorn2000

those are nice night shots Mark.
Canada day's weather here was kind of cold and gray and I wasn't able to shoot
as I was a little sick and lazy.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Hi Chris, thanks very much! :bowtie:

*@ capricorn2000:* Hey belated happy Canada Day to you! It was hot and humid here in the east. How are you? I hope you're feeling well now. :wink2:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Two Towers 3_
Yonge Street


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome and thanks Mark; btw very nice shot of those towers above


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks again! I hope you'll like today's pic too! :wink2:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_You Light Up My Life_
Church of the Holy Trinity


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_A Place for Everything & Everything in Its Place_
The Queensway


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Under the Stars 6_
Queens Quay West


----------



## Urbanista1

my hometown! totally amazing and getting better.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, that black-white photo above Mark is just great :cheers:


----------



## juliaroberts

this is vey good , thanks for sharing 6


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Urbanista1:* I agree 200%! :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks Chris! I just wish there were ducks. :shifty:

*@ juliaroberts:* Thanks a lot! I love the movies by the way hehe, kidding. :angel1:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_City Lights 19_
Balliol Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_BFF 4_
Newcastle Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_We Stand On Guard for Thee 2_
Trinity Square


----------



## Taller Better

I love the randomness of your photos, and what you see with your imagination!! 
Where are those twin towers on Yonge Street in entry 541?


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Taller, Better:* Hi T,B! Thank you very much! :cheer::cheer::cheer: Those towers in the photo are in the Yonge & Finch intersection. :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Professor's House_
Dundas Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_I'll Cross That Bridge When I Get There_
Bying Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Primaries_
Milner Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Blue Night_
Queen Street West


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and also very nice new photos Mark :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Hey Chris, thanks a lot!!! :yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Dual Citizenship_
Yonge Street


----------



## Taller Better

:lol: 
I love the randomness of your photography! Great fun!!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Taller, Better:* Thanks again T,B! I'm really happy that you like this thread and find it fun! :smug:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Vampires, Beware_
Yonge Boulevard


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*




*PHOTO RETIRED*

_You Light Up My Life 2_
Nathan Phillips Square













_Dreaming of You_
Nathan Phillips Square


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Disability is Never a Limitation, But a Way for Great Possibilities Even Against the Current_
Trinity Square


----------



## Chadoh25

well done!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Chadoh25:* Hey buddy, thanks a lot!!! 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Aliens From Outer Space_
Yonge Street













_Aliens From Outer Space 2_
Doris Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Dual Citizenship 2_
Dundas Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Silver City_
Doris Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_UFOs_
Scarborough Town Centre













_UFOs 2_
Scarborough Town Centre


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, awesome as well Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks again Chris!!! Thanks, thanks and thanks a lot!!! :laugh:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*The Four Seasons Centre for the Performing Arts*
University Avenue













_Look at Me When I'm Talking to You_













_It's Complicated 2_













_Stairway to Heaven 2_













_Halfway There_













_Where's Waldo 3_













_Life's Not Fair! (Small Steps vs Big Steps)_













_Watch Your Step 3_













_Don't Fall for Me_


----------



## Taller Better

I love that building.. it is so calm and peaceful inside, and the acoustics are amazing.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Taller, Better:* Yes, me too, I was actually surprised when I first stepped inside the centre, it's bright, spacious, contemporary and has this open concept that I can't explain. I just wish its more iconic outside like Roy Thomson Hall. But still.. kay:kay:kay:kay:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Moon River_
Nathan Phillips Square


----------



## PortoNuts

Toronto is a never ending city, there's always a place to get new shots. Keep up the excellent job Mark! :applause:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ PortoNuts:* Thanks PortoNuts, I appreciate it a lot! And I agree with you 100%!!!
:bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie:
:bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie:
:bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie:
:bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie:



*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_We Float 4_
Bloor Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Go Green 6_
Jarvis Street


----------



## Deanb

would u plz post more than just one a day? 

love toronto shots!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Deanb:* Hi there Dean, thanks very much! I do post more than one photo a day if I have shots that are part of a series like events or a particular place that I had recently visited, or if the pictures are too small. However, I can't post many pictures per day always since I don't have a lot and I'm actually running out of pictures most of the time every week. :dunno: But don't worry, I'll try my best to post more! Thanks again!! :angel:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Toronto Star 2_
Queen Street East


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_I'm a Big, Big Bird in a Big, Big World_
Bremner Boulevard


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Element_
Trinity Square


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Watch Your Step 4_
University Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*



*Happy Civic/ Simcoe Day!*













_Fly High Inside the Eye_
Kenny Aveue


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Dovecam.W:* Hey Dove, thanks very much! I'm glad you find Toronto beautiful! :applause:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Great Toronto Force Field_
Mariner Terrace


----------



## PortoNuts

^^What is it? It looks like a stadium.


----------



## Junctionist

PortoNuts said:


> ^^What is it? It looks like a stadium.


That's the retractable roof of the Skydome, or Rogers Centre as it now officially known. It was the first stadium in the world to have a motorized retractable roof.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Portonuts:* Yup, yup! He's right, that's the Skydome! :bowtie:

*@ Junctionist:* Thanks very much for the input! :bowtie:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*The Inuksuit on the Water by Peter Riedel Part 1*
Humber River













_Photographer Photographing the Photographer_













_The Inuksuit Beneath My Wings_













_The Fluidity of Balance_













_Mr. Nice Guy_













_The Fluidity of Balance 2_













_Duck Date_













_No Where to Go But Up_













_Walking On Water_













_Up Close & Personal_













_Up Close & Personal 2_


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*The Inuksuit on the Water by Peter Riedel Part 2*
Humber River













_Part of Your World_













_Inukshuk + Inukshuk = Inuksuit_













_Up Close & Personal 3_













_Don't Wait Till the Water Runs Dry_













_The Toronto Motto: Diversity Our Strength_













_Mr. Nice Guy 2_













_You Can't Please Everybody_













_Freedom Means Choices_


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*The Etienne Brule Park Part 1*
Humberview Road













_Peace Bridges the Gap_













_Ready for a New Chapter_













_Leaving My World & Following You to Yours_













_Elle Woods' Baby_













_Humility_













_Making My Path in Life_













_I Can Carry Us Through_













_Ride With Me_


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*The Etienne Brule Park Part 2*
Humberview Road













_Serenity 2_













_Zooooom 5_













_It's Time to Move On Buddy_













_Journey_













_Rock & Call_













_I See You_













_Under the Bridge 6_













_The Secret Garden_


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_No Matter How Short You Are, Stand Tall!_
Bremner Boulevard


----------



## PortoNuts

I wish someday I will be able to stand next to the CN Tower and go up there. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome, very nice new photos from Toronto Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ PortoNuts:* Why not? Of course someday you will, I'll even accompany you there myself if you want to, just let me know! :yes:

*@ christos-greece:* Hey Chris, thanks very much! I went to the Greek fest here in Toronto called the Taste of the Danforth, it was awesome especially the food! But I wasn't able to take a lot of pics since I was enjoying myself too much and was busy eating and eating and eating! :happy:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Just the Two of Us 3_
Somewhere in the GTA


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_I Am Not an Athenian or a Greek, But a Citizen of the World. -Socrates_
Danforth Avenue













_Oh My Goddess!_
Danforth Avenue













_GreeCanucks_
Danforth Avenue


----------



## MelboyPete

Toronto is simply amazing.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ MelboyPete:* Hi there Mel, how is it going? Thanks very much!!! :master:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Looking Up 2_
Bay Street













_The Road is Long_
Bay Street


----------



## christos-greece

Thank you for those photos from the Greek district of Toronto kay:


----------



## Marbur66

Great pics Mark. You have a way to capture Toronto in a good light. It seems like you really enjoy posting here and coming up with creative captions. Nice to see someone who really loves this city, since it's becoming more rare these days. Keep up the great work bud. :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* No problem Chris! I wish I had taken some more though. When I visit the area again, I'll try to take more pictures especially for you! kay: Thanks again! :nocrook:

*@ Marbur66:* Hi Marbur, thanks very much! Yup, I do enjoy taking photos of our wonderful city and showcasing them to the world through here, and I hope I'm helping convince some non-believers, that no matter what other people might say, Toronto is still good!! And better than most, actually.
I'm really happy that you guys appreciate what i'm doing for the city. Again, from the bottom of my heart, thank you very, very much! :cripes: 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Life's a Beach_
Woodbine Beach













_Sometimes What You're Looking For is Right in Front of You_
Woodbine Beach


----------



## Deanb

your city parks are amazing


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Deanb:* Thanks Dean! Honestly I've only been to probably less than 5% of the parks in the city, so I got to explore some more hehe. :goodbye:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*




*The Not So Good Bunch*
Low Resolution & Miscellaneous Pics













_Don't Let the Sun Go Down On Me 2_
Somewhere in Mississauga (GTA)













_I Hate Parallel Parking_
Queens Quay West













_The Best Kept Secret, Revealed!!!_
The Canon Theatre













_Sibling Rivalry_
The Canon Theatre













_Zipper or Fly?_
Yonge Street













_Attack of the Clones_
Shuter Street













_Blue Night 2_
Somewhere in Markham (GTA)













_Choose Your Destiny_
Airport Road













_Just Call My Name & I'll Be There_
Trinity Square













_You Complete Me_
McCaul Street













_Just the Two of Us 4_
Dundas Street West













_You Turn My World Upside Down_
Bloor Street West













_The Revelers 3_
Dundas Square













_68 or 89? Why Not 69???_
Lower Simcoe Street













_Team Edward or Team Jacob?_
Dundas Street West













_Paint the Town Red! 5_
Whitehorse Road













_Dancing With the Stats_
Whitehorse Road













_Huddle_
Mariner Terrace


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Fly Me to the Moon_
Sheppard Avenue West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Take Time to Smell the Flowers_
Wellington Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_The Moon Represents My Heart_
Riverdale Park













_I Know We're Looking at the Same Moon, Wherever You Are..._
Riverdale Park


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Nice


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Jesús E. Salgado:* Hey, thanks man!!! :wink2:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_A Signboard Saying Sherwood Park_
Sherwood Park













_Stairway to Heaven 3_
Sherwood Park













_Choose Your Destiny 2_
Sherwood Park













_The Shire_
Sherwood Park













_The Forbidden Fruit_
Sherwood Park


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photo updates from Toronto, Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks bud!!! What's up? :hi:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Young Love_
Sherway Gardens


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Guess What?_
Yonge Street


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Yonge street under heavy rain? :dunno:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Yup, Yonge and Bloor to be exact! :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Decisions, Decisions_
St. Lawrence Market


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Goodbye Storm_
Old Mill Trail


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_The Ritz Glitz_
Wellington Street West













_The Ritz Glitz 2_
Wellington Street West













_The Ritz Glitz 3_
Wellington Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_While Walking Down This Empty Street..._
Muirbank Boulevard


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, really very nice new photos Mark; keep it up kay:


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Ciao Mark, how are you? Excuse the absence but i had much to do and my English exam i passed with 7 = A
I just saw the pictures, very beautiful! And think about the coincidence the colors of the facade of the Ritz Glitz resemble both the windows of a luxury hotel in Milan downtown: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

But what kind of camera do you use? An Reflex camera? It's a Nikkon?


----------



## Chadoh25

COOL!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* A million thanks to you Chris!!! :bow:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* I'm good thanks, and yourself? Wow, congratulations! That's really good news!! See, I told you you'll do great! :applause:
That lighting on the building is really cool, I like it! And oh, I use a Leica D-Lux 2 and a Canon Rebel XT. :ancient:

*@ Chadoh25:* I'm not sure if that message is for me, but thanks for visiting!! How are you? :wave:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Take Time to Smell the Flowers 2_
Lauder Avenue


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ gino lo spazzino:* I'm good thanks, and yourself? Wow, congratulations! That's really good news!! See, I told you you'll do great! :applause:
> That lighting on the building is really cool, I like it! And oh, I use a Leica D-Lux 2 and a Canon Rebel XT. :ancient:


Thanks! In any case, the photos of the camera are very good!
By chance, you mean the nomination for 2020 Olympics? Because Roma also was nominated in place of Venezia.


----------



## PortoNuts

Speechless. :master:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Hi buddy, thanks!! About the Olympics, the answer is yes! Though I'm not sure if they will bid anytime soon or if they would even bid at all, I support or at least dream of it happening here nonetheless. And goodluck to Rome! :soon:

*@ PortoNuts:* Thanks a lot Porto, I hope your speechlessness is because of something good! Hehe 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*An Evening with the Blue Jays*
Rogers Centre













_A Proposal Gone Wrong_













_BFF 5_













_Alone in the Crowd 4_













_We're Behind You, Always._













_A Bautista Home Run!!!_













_Bravo Blue!_


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ gino lo spazzino:* Hi buddy, thanks!! About the Olympics, the answer is yes! Though I'm not sure if they will bid anytime soon or if they would even bid at all, I support or at least dream of it happening here nonetheless. And goodluck to Rome! :soon:[/I]


Hello Mark, great photos again!
However, I being a Milanese, I'm not rooting for Rome for the award of the Olympics.
And I'll explain why:
You know that there is between Milan and Rome, from 300 a.c when Milan became the capital of the Occident Roman Empire, there is a mutual hatred between the two cities.

Because the Romans have always been envious of our power and economic influence in the country and also for the fact that in Milan you can find a job more easily, whereas we are jealous of them because they have a faboulos city and because they are a Capital of Italy.

From you is the same? There is the case for hatred between Toronto and Montréal? Let me know, out of curiosity.

After a boring history lesson of the eternal rivalry between Milan and Rome, I salute you!
Until Next Time!:wave:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again Mark, very nice great photos from Toronto :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

MarkHerz said:


> *@ PortoNuts:* Thanks a lot Porto, I hope your speechlessness is because of something good! Hehe


You can't ever be disappointed with Toronto.


----------



## Chadoh25

Love all your photos, and yeah, the COOL was for you. I'm doing well, just chilling. You?


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Thanks Gino! Do you know what? If I were your English teacher, I would have given you an A! Just a few more polishings and you're good to go. You're even far more articulate than some English speakers, so it's no wonder that you got a perfect score in your previous exam. Anyway, I really didn't knew about the Rome-Milan hatred for one another. Thanks for the info! With regards to Toronto and Montreal rivalry, I think its deeply rooted more on hockey and a bit political (Anglophones vs. Francophones). But in my humble opinion, the rivalry thing (except hockey) is now a thing of the past as a lot of Torontonians love Montreal and visit the city quite often, and most Montrealers I know love Toronto too and come here as well. :kiss:

*@ christos-greece:* As always, thanks a bunch Chris!!! :happy:

*@ PortoNuts:* Thanks, thanks!!! :yes:

*@ Chadoh25:* Oh cool! Thanks! I'm doing good too, thanks for asking. Slept at 7am earlier! Hehe :hahano:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Geometry 2_
Downsview Subway Station


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Thank you Mark, I've got 8 or 9 (Canadian vote: A+ and A++) because the maximum test score was 7.

However, the rivalry with Milan-Rome is that the world exists! Even before founding of Toronto.
As for sport, here the only super rivalry there is between our home football teams: AC Milan-FC Inter (I hold for AC Milan).

But it is true that Montréal is the only around the American continent to have a real old town? Seeing with google street view seemed very nice.

However, those beautiful colors on the wall of the skylight, It's paint or pannels?

I hope with all the photos, you don't get you to a Japanese tourist, here in Italy, the Japanese and Chinese tourist, photographing traffic lights, police hats and when it happens, they flocked to take picture of the Alfa Romeo 159 and Lamborghini Gallardo Police and Carabinieri Land Rover Discovery. Oh, also they photographs the baskets and streetlights of the city center.

Crazy Stuff, eh. Ciao!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* You're welcome Gino! Wow, so it's really an Old World rivalry that still exist, much like London-Paris! Cool! I think healthy rivalries are good because they bring out the best in us.
I have been to quite a handful of major cities here in North America, but so far, I haven't seen anything like the old city that they have in Montreal. I've only seen heritage districts, but not as expansive as Old Montreal. I haven't been to Quebec City, but they say it's more Old World than New World. Toronto suffered two major fires from long ago that destroyed huge chunks of the city, thereby, losing blocks and blocks of historical buildings and structures.
And to answer your question, they are tiles. :yes:
I think tourists are really that way wherever you go. They would of course take pictures of things that are not common or familiar to them haha. When I was in Japan, I was taking pictures of their futuristic vending machines. Passersby probably thought I was crazy hehe. :crazy2:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Solitude_
TTC Subway Car


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* As always, thanks a bunch Chris!!! :happy:


Welcome Mark  keep it up


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ gino lo spazzino:* You're welcome Gino! Wow, so it's really an Old World rivalry that still exist, much like London-Paris! Cool! I think healthy rivalries are good because they bring out the best in us.
> I have been to quite a handful of major cities here in North America, but so far, I haven't seen anything like the old city that they have in Montreal. I've only seen heritage districts, but not as expansive as Old Montreal. I haven't been to Quebec City, but they say it's more Old World than New World. Toronto suffered two major fires from long ago that destroyed huge chunks of the city, thereby, losing blocks and blocks of historical buildings and structures.
> And to answer your question, they are tiles. :yes:
> I think tourists are really that way wherever you go. They would of course take pictures of things that are not common or familiar to them haha. When I was in Japan, I was taking pictures of their futuristic vending machines. Passersby probably thought I was crazy hehe. :crazy2:


Well, let's say that Paris has two rivals in Europe: London and Milan.

London because around 1500, the British fought the French for both maritime trade and for the American colonies, then finished in hand all the English, and between 1790 and 1810 for the war with Napoleon.

Today, the London economy in certainly stronger than that of Paris, but the French still have an economy a bit stronger than English, which is based mainly on finance, while French is a bit as our Italian, Half Finance Half Industrie.

Milan because Paris has always been been open with us to fight shots of fashion shows.
But the Milan fashion brands can count as: Prada, Gucci, D&G, Armani, Cavalli, Versace and Bvlgari.
That Paris instead relies brands like are: Dior, Chanel, Luis Vuitton an YLSaintLourain.

Final Score: Brands: Milan 7-Paris 4 Total GDP: Milan 40 Billions €-Paris 20 billions €.

Fine Rivalry, true? Better! This rivalry London-Milan-Paris is still very healthy.

And after another boring story in the history of the Old Continet:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A Greeting from the Underground that brought me back home!


----------



## HipHopCanada

gino lo spazzino said:


> But it is true that Montréal is the only around the American continent to have a real old town? Seeing with google street view seemed very nice.
> Crazy Stuff, eh. Ciao!


There are some US cities that do: NYC, Boston, Philadelphia, Wash DC etc. Mostly the larger east coast cities. I still think none of them can compare to the cities of Quebec in "Old World" terms.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Oh, I see, cool, never knew that! I remember before during the bidding for the 2012 Olympics, it was a classic match between London and Paris, kind of igniting again the rivalries of old, especially during the minutes before, during, and after the announcement of the winning city. >(
Anyways, I saw a flm today from the Toronto International Film Festival entitled The Solitude of Prime Numbers, which was an Italian movie. :naughty:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Guardian 2_
Bloor Street East


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Angles 4_
Queen Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Office Workers_
Dufferin Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_I See Your True Colours 5_
Keele Street


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto still the good, ...still the best :cheers: amazing, very nice photos as well Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Chris, still the nice guy!!! Thanks man! :yes:



*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Outside-Looking-In-Looking-Out_
Bathurst Street


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photos Mark as always.
here, I'd been aiming to go out a little farther from the city (like about 40-50 kms. and close to border) to shot but the cloudy/rainy weather and it often than not happens on Sunday which is my free day.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Thanks! You mean in Vancouver, or out to the suburbs? 



*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Boys and Girls_
Lawrence Avenue East


----------



## capricorn2000

^^ I mean out of Vancouver but still part of metro like White Rock or Crescent Beach 
which is close to Washington border.
and there are still lots of empty spaces/farms in between.

Check my *Victoria* photos @ *My Travel Photos **Update*


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Oh I see, great! Looking forward on seeing them!!! kay:



*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_There's Nothing Like Being Free_
Ward's Island


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ gino lo spazzino:* Oh, I see, cool, never knew that! I remember before during the bidding for the 2012 Olympics, it was a classic match between London and Paris, kind of igniting again the rivalries of old, especially during the minutes before, during, and after the announcement of the winning city. >(
> Anyways, I saw a flm today from the Toronto International Film Festival entitled The Solitude of Prime Numbers, which was an Italian movie. :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *-- Pic of the Day --*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Guardian 2_
> Bloor Street East


Ciao Mark, how are you? Excuse me for absence, in these days i had a little commitments, beautiful photos, then Toronto is also invaded by pigeons? Right?


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Hi buddy, thanks a lot! I'm good, and yourself? No worries, all of us have a lot of commitments every now and then. Yup, Toronto has also a lot of pigeons and other birds around the city! Anyway, I hope you'll like today's pic! :colgate:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Simply Amazing_
Toronto Island Ferry


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_After Hours_
King Street West













_After Hours 2_
King Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Jose Bautista's 52nd Home Run_
Rogers Centre


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *-- Pic of the Day --*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Simply Amazing_
> Toronto Island Ferry


Simply amazing photo indeed, Mark :applause:


----------



## HipHopCanada

Bautista? .... he's a Beastista.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks, thanks, thanks!!! :wink2:

*@ HipHopCanada:* I agree!!! 1000%!!!!! :bow:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Runway_
The Gardiner


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* Thanks, thanks, thanks!!! :wink2:


Welcome Mark...


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Beautiful photo mark!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Hey Gino, thank you very much!!! :smug:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Full Parking_
Cibola Avenue













_Rock the Boat 2_
Cibola Avenue













_@ Home Again_
Cibola Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Street is My Home_
Southbourne Avenue


----------



## Grey Towers

MarkHerz said:


> _The Street is My Home_
> Southbourne Avenue


Is that couch really sitting there in the parking lot? Can't say I'm surprised. That No Frills is such a dump, and the clientele are such lowlifes, that I don't shop there anymore. Although it's much farther away from where I live, I go to the one at Yonge/Steeles. At least I don't have to deal with rude, classless people standing in the produce section eating grapes, obliviously blocking aisles with their carts while talking on the phone, and leaving perishable items on a shelf in some random aisle because they're too effin' selfish and lazy to return them to where they belong. The aforementioned are all rampant problems at that store.>(
Rant over. Carry on.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I thought the same about that couch... anyway very nice shots once again Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Grey Towers & christos-greece:* Yup, it was just there at the parking lot. I was actually on the bus and when I saw it, I went down just to take a picture haha! 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Mirror, Mirror on the Wall 2_
Islington Avenue


----------



## HipHopCanada

I wonder how many bird lives that structure's claimed.


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *-- Pic of the Day --*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Street is My Home_
> Southbourne Avenue


Hello Mark, beautiful photos, nice left that couch! Seems Napoli on the day of garbage collection!:nuts::lol:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ HipHopCanada:* Oh no, I haven't thought of that! Now I feel sad and guilty, poor birds... :cripes:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Hi Gino! I don't know why it was there, it was sitting in the middle of the parking lot, in the middle of the night. There is a donation area at the corner of the parking lot for used clothes and other stuff, it must have been intended for that, then maybe, somebody thought it would be probably cool to pull it under the post light and hang out and relax there with friends, and take some pictures like the album covers of the band Cranberries, I'm not sure haha! :weird:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Hanging By A Moment 2_
Yorkdale Subway Station


----------



## DWest

those are great photos. it's kind of artsy.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ DWest:* Hi DWest! How are you? Thanks very much!!! :wink2:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Come Sail Away With Me_
Lake Shore Avenue


----------



## HipHopCanada

MarkHerz said:


> *@ HipHopCanada:* Oh no, I haven't thought of that! Now I feel sad and guilty, poor birds... :cripes:
> 
> *@ gino lo spazzino:* Hi Gino! I don't know why it was there, it was sitting in the middle of the parking lot, in the middle of the night. There is a donation area at the corner of the parking lot for used clothes and other stuff, it must have been intended for that, then maybe, somebody thought it would be probably cool to pull it under the post light and hang out and relax there with friends, and take some pictures like the album covers of the band Cranberries, I'm not sure haha! :weird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *-- Pic of the Day --*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hanging By A Moment 2_
> Yorkdale Subway Station


That's definitely the most attractive station in the city!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ HipHopCanada:* I agree! I actually like the exterior too because even until now it looks very futuristic yet very retro at the same time! I wonder what people thought about it when it opened in '78... Hmm... :colbert:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_The Uncertainty of Life: Let Fate or Have Faith?_
Avenue of the Island













_The Uncertainty of Life: Let Fate or Have Faith? 2_
Avenue of the Island


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Chasing the Sun_
Avenue of the Island


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Mishmash_
Adelaide Street West













_Light & Shade_
Adelaide Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*


*Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!*













_Life is Beautiful_
St. Lawrence Market


----------



## capricorn2000

you have that style of making your composition interesting by putting two or three subjects in a frame, playing with shadows and lights or shooting a simple object at its best angle - 
a knack on photography.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Oh I see, thanks very much! I just usually take the angle I like best, but haven't thought about proper compositions and stuff. Thanks again! :master:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Yummy_
Kodiak Crescent


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Angel Wings_
Nathan Phillips Square


----------



## kardeee

Your thread is going as strong as ever without compromising on creativity!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ kardeee:* Thank you very much kardeee!!! :smug:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Good Morning Toronto!_
Peter Street













_Good Morning Toronto! 2_
Peter Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Climb_
Adelaide Street East


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos and views around Toronto Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Hey bud, thanks again!!! How is it going? Here's one more view for you!! :cheers1:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The View 2_
Royal York Road


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you, great photo


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* You're welcome! :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Zach_
Front Street East


----------



## hellospank25

Is that you in the last photo?


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ hellospank25:* Hi there hellospank!! Nope, I'm not the guy in the photo as I'm the one who took the shot! :nocrook:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_I've Got a Crush On You_
Melinda Street


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates!


----------



## Goku

great pics Mark, keep them coming


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Chadoh25:* Thanks Chad! How are you? :colgate:

*@ Goku:* Thanks too Goku!!! Are you a Dragon Ball fan? kay:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*Apple Picking & Pumpkin Patch*
Heritage Road, Brampton (GTA)













_The Apple Farm_













_The Forbidden Fruit 2_













_An Apple a Day Keeps the Doctor Away_













_Family Time is Fun Time_













_Spot What Doesn't Belong_













_Home is Where the Heart Is_













_Being Dad_













_Yummy 2_













_I See Your True Colours 6_













_Coffee Story_













_It's Not What You Think_













_Pumpkin Patch_













_Pumpkin Patch 2_













_Wishing Mum's Here_


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Beat the Odds_
Lower Jarvis Street


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Nice


----------



## gino lo spazzino

CIAO MARK! How are you? Nice underground parking, looks like an underground car park of a Multiplex of Milan, in fact, i would like know who designed it, so i kicked he in the balls.:nuts:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Jesús E. Salgado:* Thanks JES!!! :naughty:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Hey buddy, I'm good thanks, and you? Haha, yeah, I know eh, it's actually old that's why it's like that. :wink2: 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Sunset City_
Kenny Avenue


----------



## HipHopCanada

MarkHerz said:


> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *-- Pic of the Day --*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Climb_
> Adelaide Street East


Liking that one. ^^ Can't tell if it's indoors or not haha.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice sunset photo over Toronto, Mark  nice capture


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ HipHopCanada:* Thanks, I like it too!!! :bowtie:

*@ christos-greece:* Hi! Yup, thanks! That's the city west of Toronto, called Mississauga. :yes: 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_O Canada_
King Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Parkour Paradise_
Adelaide Street West


----------



## tchelllo

cool pics!


----------



## christos-greece

@Mark: I know that about the area of Toronto  thanks btw


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ tchelllo:* Thank you! kay:

*@ christos-greece:* Okay, cool! You're welcome! :colgate:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Spy Barbie_
in Somewhere


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*



*Congratulations to all the candidates
& to the newly elected officials of the city!*













_We Built This City_
Toronto Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Zooooom 6_
Dundas Square













_Fired Up_
Dundas Square













_Getting Wet_
Dundas Square


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Into the Blue_
Melinda Street













_My World Cried When You Said Goodbye_
Melinda Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*Woodbine Racetrack*
Rexdale Boulevard













_Woodbine Racetrack_













_Bluer Than Bloor_













_Jockey_













_I Am Super!_













_Salute!_













_RGB 2_













_For Old Times' Sake_













_Stage Dad_













_So Near, Yet So Far_













_4 U I Will_













_It's Lonely at the Top_


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*



*Woodbine Racetrack 2*
Rexdale Boulevard













_Woodbine Racetrack 2_













_So Near, Yet So Far 2_













_Don't Horse Around_













_Ontario Jockey Club_













_It's Not What You Think 2_













_X-Ray Vision 2_













_2 Bets Become None_













_For Old Times' Sake 2_













_Out & About_













_It's Hard to Be the Best_













_RGB 3_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Interesting and very nice photos Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks again Chris!!! 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Looking Up 5_
John Street
(T,B was here somewhere)


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*



*BOO!!! Happy Halloween!*













_HELLO! My Name Is _____________
Lawrence Avenue West


----------



## tijuano en el df

to all picture posters: great job!! Toronto is beautiful!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ tijuano en el df:* Hi there! Thanks very much! Welcome to this thread! :rock:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Transporters_
Steeprock Drive


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Force Field_
Sky Dome (Rogers Centre)


----------



## capricorn2000

great photo update.
well done job Mark.


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Hello Mark, how are you?
I hope you well, nice that stadium and that photo in black and white is very 70's.

Goodbye the next!:goodbye:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Hey man, thanks a lot!!! :happy:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Hi Gino, I am good thanks, how are you? Come back soon!!! :drunk:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Reaching Out to You_
University Avenue


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Toronto Mark :cheers: as usual...


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Hey, hey, hey Chris, thanks a lot!!! :colgate:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Secret Society_
Peter Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Light & Shade 2_
Adelaide Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_You Wouldn't Be Able to Reach Across, Unless You Start Walking;
You Wouldn't Be Able to Move On, Unless You Begin Pedaling;
You Wouldn't Be Able to Go the Distance, Unless You Rev Up Your Engine;
But Be Sure to Follow the Signs Along the Way._
Spadina Avenue & Dundas Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Unlock the Mystery 10_
Wilson Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Under the Bridge 7_
Mt. Pleasant Road


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice photos at night you got, Mark  and the rest of course are also very nice...


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks very much pal! kay:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Diversity is the Strength That Moves Us_
in Somewhere


----------



## Chadoh25

Cool!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Chadoh25:* Thanks! :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_It Takes Two to Tango_
Queen's Plate Drive


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* Thanks very much pal! kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *-- Pic of the Day --*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Diversity is the Strength That Moves Us_
> in Somewhere


That photo is indeed very cool kay:


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* Thanks very much pal! kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *-- Pic of the Day --*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Diversity is the Strength That Moves Us_
> in Somewhere


Hello Mark, how are you? Fine your new pictures, you saw that they put pictures of SSC as Toronto today? Very nice.

But how long are your trucks to transport the car? And how many new Kia Sportage and Subaru Impreza that there are, to you Canadians like Japanese and South Korean car?
With us the other day, a Milano-Genova highway exit, a truck that was carrying the brand-new BMW, took a wrong turn, and rolled over, destroying all the cars.

As I did cry!

Greetings, ci vediamo alla prossima (see you at the next), i would recommend continuing to post photos on Toronto, even if you've already posted, Ciao!:hi:


----------



## canadiancreed

Some nice shots, brings back some memories of my former haunts. Wish they had looked that good when I was there though 

Please keep 'em coming.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks, thanks!!! :happy:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Hey bud, I am good, thanks, and yourself? I hope everything's great with you! Yup I saw them, they're all very cool, and mostly from the downtown core.
Car plants are just around the Greater Toronto Area, so they're not far and transporting them to dealers around the city should be very quick. There are a lot of Japanese and Korean cars here, I'm just not sure though what the ratio is with American or European cars.
Oh no, what a waste, BMWs are pretty expensive, but i love the quality and the service too. Did you witnessed it? I hope no one was hurt. 
Come back soon!

*@ canadiancreed:* Hi there, thanks a lot! Will sure do! If you have time, please check out the previous pages as they contain many pics around the city that will surely bring you back to memory lane again! Hehe :wink2:





*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Wonderwall_
Nathan Phillips Square


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photo from Nathan Phillips Square, Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Hey Chris, thanks a lot!! 





*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Space Pods_
King Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Unlock the Mystery 11_
King Street West


----------



## skyscraperokra

lovely city


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Hey man, thanks! How's everything there? :cheers1:

*@ skyscraperokra:* Thanks thanks!! :naughty:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_The Night I Fell In Love in Toronto_
Ontario & Wellesley East Streets


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Refill Please!_
Jarvis Street
_(Special thanks to GW_)


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> _The Night I Fell In Love in Toronto_
> Ontario & Wellesley East Streets


Amazing photo at night Mark :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thank you Chris! Quality is a bit bad though because it was windy and the camera is not powerful enough. But still, the pic means a lot to me. :lovethem:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_The Two Towers 5_
Hayden Street













_Huddle 2_
Hayden Street













_Waiting for One & 2_
Jarvis Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_I'll Go Wherever You Will Go_
Queen Subway Station


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Look Out Your Window, and There I'll Be_
Berczy Park


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* Thank you Chris! Quality is a bit bad though because it was windy and the camera is not powerful enough. But still, the pic means a lot to me. :lovethem:


That particurarly shot was really good Mark  btw and the rest new photos are also very nice


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks a lot Chris!!! :cheers1:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Pipe Dream_
Ted Rogers Way


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Muscle Power_
Yorkdale Mall


----------



## capricorn2000

MarkHerz said:


> *@ capricorn2000:* Hey man, thanks! How's everything there? :cheers1:


thing's not too bad... it's just that I can't upload photos yet.
those are interesting shots anyways.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Cool, nice to know. Why, account limit? You've been to a lot of different places lately. Anyway, thanks a lot! kay:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_Watch Your Step 5_
Victoria Street


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Hello Mark, how are you? Sorry I haven't written you for so long, but between the new computer to program and the snow shoveling i couldn't write you in these last days.
By the way, what the weather in Toronto?

Really nice photos, especially I like the photo on 29 November that the city center.:cheers:
I really hope one day to come and visit Toronto.
I wonder how your city with Christmas decorations, if you were in Milan impress you with the Christmas decorations, for example we have mounted on skyscrapers numbers like this:



Fine?

However, keep it up with photos on Toronto's always going strong, see you! kay

PS Did you know that since 2003, Milan and Toronto are sister cities.:hug:

_
Edited by Taller, Better
nice pic indeed, but please remember this thread is for Mark's personal photos!
thanks_


----------



## kraperchunks

Here are some pictures I've taken of Toronto  
That's all folks! Enjoy! 

edited by Taller, Better
Great pics, but don't forget this thread is for Mark's personal pics! You should start a thread in Urban Showcase of your great pics!!


----------



## Marbur66

Toronto city hall (the old one) is amazing.


----------



## Taller Better

Amazing pics, as always, Mark! Well done! :applause:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Hi buddy, no worries, it's alright. Yeah I saw the news about the heavy snowfalls in Europe. So you shoveled 'em all eh? Here, it just started snowing earlier today actually. It's not really cold though. Thanks man, I like that shot too because of what happened that day (or rather, that night) hahaha.
Yup, you should visit us here soon! There's a lot of Christmas decorations scattered around the city, but I have yet to decide which one's my favourite. Anyway, thanks again, and sorry for the picture that was removed, its just that this is a personal thread. Oh, and yeah, heard or read about T.O. and Milan being sister cities somewhere! Cool eh?! :drunk:

*@ kraperchunks:* Sorry about the pics, they were very cool though, you should start a thread! :cheer:

*@ Marbur66*: Agree with you there!! :rock:

*@ Taller, Better:* Thanks T,B! I'm looking forward for your shots! :tyty:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pics of the Day --*













_Yes, I'm Still Here_
Charles Street East













_Spooky 2_
Jarvis Street


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos and work as always, Mark


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Cute photos Mark (as always), I especially like that of the cathedral and the bicycle.
Don't worry about the photo, you can see it in the thread: Milan a collection city.
Infact, i invite you to see and comment the photos that i posted on the thread.
See you soon! Ciao :wave:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks bud! :smug:

*@ Mike_LR:* Thanks too, but I hope it wasn't just an ad. :colbert:

*@ gino lo spazzino*: Hey buddy, thanks! Of course man, I will check all the photos that you posted there! :wink2:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*-- Pic of the Day --*













_You're My Only Hope_
Bathurst Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Merry Christmas Canada!_
Yonge Street


----------



## gino lo spazzino

^^ Beautiful photos, Mark and thanks for the explanation on how to reduce the first picture, the problem is that I have to make a yahoo! email account.

Okay, it means that I will, thanks again!

Ciao!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you that you need a yahoo account for Flickr! As for all the others, I'm not sure. Let me know if you're having problems with posting. :soon:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Please Make My Wish Come True..._
Yorkdale Mall


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*




*Residence of Mr. & Mrs. Desario
Benjamin Boake Trail*













_You're All I Want for Christmas_













_Merry Christmas Canada! 2_













_The Final Countdown_













_Hurry Before It Melts_













_North Pole, Canada H0H 0H0_













_It Was a Pleasure Meeting Mr. Amatore Desario, Who Created This With His Wife._













_Fin_


----------



## christos-greece

^^ WOW! Very nice photos Mark


----------



## PortoNuts

Christimas bustle. :bow:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks! Credit goes to Mr. & Mrs. Desario! What's up? Merry Christmas!! :cheers2:

*@ PortoNuts*: Hehe, Merry Christmas Porto!! :cheers:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The Stars are Brightly Shining_
Eglinton Avenue West


----------



## gino lo spazzino

*MERRY CHRISTMAS MARK!!!!!*:banana:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Merry Christmas to you and your family Gino!!! :drunk:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Merry Christmas From the Great White North!_
Jarvis Street
_(Special Thanks to The Love of My Life.)_


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_"Honey, Aren't We Too Early for Boxing Day?"_
Markham Street


----------



## PortoNuts

Happy Boxing Day Toronto! kay:


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Hello Mark, I hope you spent a good Christmas and Boxing Day, nice that photo, why is that child on her knees?


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ PortoNuts:* Hahaha, yup, Happy Boxing Day!!! Gave me a headache, but it was fun. :lol:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Yup, I did, one of my best Christmases ever! Thanks, and I hope you did too! The child was getting bored I think, they were waiting for her mother who was still inside. hno:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_What's the Big Deal?_
Toronto Eaton Centre


----------



## PedroLacerda

^^
This picture, was from Boxing Day?
If yes.... OH MY GOD! 
Nice picture.


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* Thanks! Credit goes to Mr. & Mrs. Desario! What's up? Merry Christmas!! :cheers2:


Thank you Mark :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photos as usual and the christmas lights decorations are likewise nice.


----------



## Dovry

Nice colourful X-mas pics... Toronto is a very nice city. Thanks for posting those amazing photos.


----------



## PortoNuts

Wow, shopping madness!  London had like 10 thousand people queing at Selfridges, Australia was shopping crazy as well, Toronto also had its share. :nuts:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ PedroLacerda:* Hi PedroLacerda! Yup, yup, that pic was during boxing day! :nuts:

*@ christos-greece:* You're welcome bud! 

*@ capricorn2000:* Thanks a lot Rob!!! :wink2:

*@ Dovry:* Thanks for the comment. But this is just an ad right? :weird:

*@ PortoNuts:* Shopping madness indeed! Wasn't able to buy anything because of ultra long lines, except for two pairs of socks that weren't even on sale! :cripes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Can't Take My Eyes Off of You_
Steeles Avenue East


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_I Wish I Was Special... So You'd Learn to Love Me Too._
Markham Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ DWest:* Hi there, DWest, thanks!!! :righton:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Hello Gino, thanks a lot! Wow, thanks for the info! We celebrate Canada Day every July 1 here!

*@ aster4000:* Thanks aster!!! :bowtie:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Building Blocks_
Yonge Street


----------



## Libertango

I now live in Toronto! woo! I wanna see all the places on these pictures!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Libertango:* Awesome! Welcome to Toronto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:dance:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Invisibility & Invincibility_
Wood Street


----------



## christos-greece

As usually very nice photos, Mark


----------



## gino lo spazzino

But that picture unusual for you if you did as Spiderman and climbed on the roofs? :lol:
Again great job kay:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks a lot bud! :colgate:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Umm, I'll ask Spider-Man when I see him! Hehe :yes: Thanks a lot pal!




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Know When to Follow the Signs_
Balmuto Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_You're Frozen 2_
Wellesley Street East


----------



## capricorn2000

nice as always and the bike...bbbrrr.... are you doing ok mark?


----------



## PortoNuts

Massive! :bow:



MarkHerz said:


> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *Pic of the Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Building Blocks_
> Yonge Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Hey, how is it going? I'm good thanks, and you? Planning to go back in Vancouver sometime this year!

*@ PortoNuts:* I know eh? One huge block!




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Love is All Around_
Wellesley Street East


----------



## capricorn2000

MarkHerz said:


> *@ capricorn2000:* Hey, how is it going? I'm good thanks, and you? Planning to go back in Vancouver sometime this year!


everything's fine here and it's good you're good.

nice to hear about your plan. any iteneraries?


----------



## Chmielok

It looks like Toronto is the american city with european soul. Interesting.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Nice to hear that! No definite plans yet, but will let you know if ever the plan pushes through. :cheers1:

*@ Chmielok:* Hi there Chmielok, yup, a lot of people find it that way. But because its very cosmopolitan, I kinda think of it as Coruscant. :dunno:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_I Used to Fly... to Soar._
Markham Street


----------



## PortoNuts

That looks like a British typical village, I love cities like this!


----------



## gino lo spazzino

^^ Sure to be in Toronto and in Brighton, England? 
It seems a house of a historic English town.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ PortoNuts:* Haven't been to Britain but I think I saw some in the movies or shows. opcorn:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Cool! Haven't been there but I've been to Brighton, Ontario hehe!!! :nocrook:



*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Just Hang in There_
The Distillery District


----------



## Chadoh25

Fabulous!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Chadoh25:* Hey bud, thanks!!! :yes:



*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Black & Gold_
Wood Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Helium_
Yorkdale Mall


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Mesmerize Me_
Courtney Park Drive East, Mississauga (GTA)


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_West Side_
Wales Avenue













_Diorama_
Wales Avenue


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ gino lo spazzino:* I'm not sure if I can be considered as a poet though, hehe, but thanks a lot! Let me see if I can quickly compose some lines for you:
> 
> Gino Lo Spazzino, in Milan who hail,
> Posting in Toronto, you never fail;
> You're a good friend, a pal, no ill words I can say,
> But thank you, God bless you, and have a good day!
> 
> :bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie:


I am moved!  Very nice poetry, thank you very much! :cheers:

The pictures clearly speak for themselves!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* You are very welcome buddy!! :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Make It Count_
Air Canada Centre


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Real Fans Don't Quit_
Air Canada Centre


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Perfect Tetris_
Jarvis Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Thanks for Melting the Pain & Letting Me See the World Again._
Village of Yorkville Park


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Saved By ______
St. Luke Lane


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Wooowwwww MOre please


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ JAVICUENCA:* Thanks Javi! Sure!! :horse:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_The Famed Monster_
York Mills Road













_All the Single Ladies 3_
York Mills Road


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Underworld_
St. Luke Lane


----------



## PortoNuts

Love this building. :applause:



MarkHerz said:


> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *Pic of the Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Perfect Tetris_
> Jarvis Street


----------



## gino lo spazzino

^^ That really looks like a skyscraper Tetris perfect.
Maybe it was built by playing Nintendo


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ PortoNuts:* Yeah, me too! What's up? :dj:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* I used to play a lot of Tetris before! :ancient: But I do play Nintendo still hehe!




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Everything Looks So Bright When I'm With You_
Yonge & Front Streets


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome photos Mark, well done :applause:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks very much Chris!!! :applause:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_Absolutely!_
Wilson Avenue













_Primary Colours_
Wilson Avenue


----------



## christos-greece

@Mark...: Welcome, keep it up kay:


----------



## karlvan

cool photos.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Sure Chris!!! :horse:

*@ karlvan:* Thanks very much!!! :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Legal Drinking Age, Here I Come!_
St. Luke Lane


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Toronto Daily_
Yonge & College Streets


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Cool shots  including the last-previous one...


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_A Different World_
Carlton Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Good Morning Toronto! 3_
Jarvis Street


----------



## 94rocket

Perfect Pictures is very beautiful to see those buildings sector Carlton Street, I really like this area, thanks for the photos great work *@MarkHerz*, in reality Toronto is nice.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Thank you very much 94! I really appreciate it! :wink2:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Different Lives, Different Destinations 2_
Wellesley Street East


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Follow the Leader 2_
Sherbourne Street


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new photos around Toronto Mark :cheers:


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> TORONTO (still) THE GOOD
> Pic of the Day
> 
> Follow the Leader 2
> Sherbourne Street


This photo is very beautiful, amazing blue sky! 

Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## Chadoh25

Nice!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks! How's everything there in Athens? :naughty:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Thanks bud, how's GF? 

*@ Chadoh25:* Hi Chad, thank you! :rock:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me 3_
Bloor Street East


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> *@ christos-greece:* Thanks! How's everything there in Athens? :naughty:


Welcome Mark 
How's everything in Athens: just very nice, in few words


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Good, nice to know! :cheers1:



*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Parallel Universe 5_
Sherbourne Street


----------



## aarhusforever

Hi mark, you have really caught the spirit of Toronto. The pics are stunning and the city is one of the greatest looking in North America. Well done Mark  :applause: Greetings from Aarhus, EU


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ aarhusforever:* Hi aarhusforever, thanks a lot!!! I appreciate your comment very much! Greetings too from Toronto! :smug:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_There's No Third Party_
Union Station


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_The View From the Top_
Bremner Boulevard













_Roll Out the Red Carpet_
Bremner Boulevard













_Indifference_
Bremner Boulevard


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Standpoint_
Queen Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Car-aoke_
Bay Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Time Wave 5_
John Street


----------



## 94rocket

^^

Perfect photos of every day that is lived in Toronto, in beautiful reality city, the last photo makes me to him similar I believe that I know this street, it continues with this good thread *@MarkHerz* kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome photos Mark :applause:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Hi 94, thanks again! Okay, I will try my best! :bowtie:

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks a lot Chris!! :happy:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Wonderfully Weird_
Queen Street West


----------



## capricorn2000

hey mark, what's so interesting about your works
is that you tend to compose them with a subject and a background
like two photos in one shot.
keep them coming.

*Vancouver&Burbs* *TravelPhotosUpdate*


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Hi Rob, thanks a lot for pointing that out, I didn't even know that my shots are kinda that way. I'll try to keem 'em coming! How are things in VanCity?




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Just Like the Good Ol' Days_
Queen Street West


----------



## madridhere

Beautiful city and pictures!!!!!!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ madridhere:* Thanks a lot madridhere!!! :colgate:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Light & Shade 4_
John Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_Urban Jungle_
Dundas Street West













_Urban Jungle 2_
Dundas Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_Let's Go Blue Jays!_
Rogers Centre













_Full House_
Rogers Centre













_Me Against the World_
Rogers Centre













_Full House 2_
Rogers Centre













_I See You 2_
Rogers Centre













_Full House 3_
Rogers Centre













_Home Sweet Home_
Rogers Centre


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*














_A Different Dimension_
Sherbourne Street


----------



## 94rocket

Friend MarkHerZ perfect photos! I love these images of Roger Centre and the rest of images of the big city that is Toronto, Let's Go Blue Jays!


----------



## Chadoh25

Great work!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Thanks a lot friend, me too! I hope the Jays would be able to do great this season! :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:

*@ Chadoh25:* Thanks man! :colgate:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Window to Fantasy Land_
Earl Street


----------



## karlvan

great photo update
and I like that baseball shots series.
once I watched the game against the mariners at seattle
and of course I was cheering with the blue jays but unfortunately
they lost. wer were not happy.


----------



## Nightsky

This looks really weird. I guess the townhouses were built first and then the office highrise. Strange that they had to build it so close...but nice picture.


----------



## Marcanadian

That _is_ weird. Although if you worked there and lived in those houses, it would be pretty sweet.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ karlvan:* Thanks very much!! I wasn't happy either about that series. hno:

*@ Nightsky:* I know eh, if you work there you could always take a peek outside the window to check on your house hehe. No need for an anti-burglary system! :happy:

*@ Marcanadian:* Yup, yup! You'll save a lot in food, gas, time travel, stress etc! :righton:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Windows 2_
Bloor Street East


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Stop, Look & Listen_
Mutual Street


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing and very nice updates Mark :cheers: well done...


----------



## Marbur66

Great pics Mark. Those Rogers Centre shots are clearly from opening day, because there are more than 6 or 7 people in the building...lol.


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Mamma mia as many photos as I'm lost, really beautiful! Then the bike on the ceiling :lol:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks a lot bud!!! :banana:

*@ Marbur66:* Thanks Marbur! I know eh, lol! :cucumber:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Thanks a lot Gino! What's up? epper:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Mirror, Mirror on the Wall 3_
Front Street East


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ gino lo spazzino:* Thanks a lot Gino! What's up? epper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *Pic of the Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mirror, Mirror on the Wall 3_
> Front Street East


Obviously you already know how to judge the picture, very beautiful!

All good here, there? :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* You are very welcome Chris! :master:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Meeting the One That's Right for Us, at Some Point, at Some Place, and at the Perfect Time_
Nathan Phillips Square


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ gino lo spazzino:* Cool!! I haven't been to those cities! Did you went just for F1 or for tourism in general?
> ......


No, I went for tourism in general there was not the F1, I have gone to Muscat (Oman), but there was nothing special.


----------



## 94rocket

MarkHerz said:


> _Parallel Universe 6_
> Jarvis Street


^
OMG! I Like this Photo and all the Pics of Toronto City. thank You MarkHerz.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Cool, i hope I could visit those places too! :hi:

*@ 94rocket:* You are very welcome 94!! :drunk:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Lava Land_
Charles Street East, Ted Rogers Way, Mt. Pleasant Road & Jarvis Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Restricted_
Murray Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Beyond the Mist_
Harbour Street


----------



## 94rocket

^
Hey! MarkHez, Fantastic, great Images, i Like much your worked with the photos of the city.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Thank you very much! I appreciate it!!! kay:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Alien Planet_
Nathan Phillips Square


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Dual Citizenship 4_
Spadina Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The Third Party_
Union Station


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The Rogers Castle_
Huntley Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_I Remember the Days_
Orde Street


----------



## 94rocket

^
you study there, in Orde Street?
Good Pics Mark, in really every time there photos
Is cool.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Hi 94, nope I didn't studied there, just happened to walk pass by it so I took a picture. Thanks by the way. How are you? 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Just the Two of Us 5_
The University of Toronto


----------



## 94rocket

MarkHerz said:


> *@ 94rocket:* Hi 94, nope I didn't studied there, just happened to walk pass by it so I took a picture. Thanks by the way. How are you?


^
Ok, I'm fine, thanks for worry for me.:hi:


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ 94rocket:* Hi 94, nope I didn't studied there, just happened to walk pass by it so I took a picture. Thanks by the way. How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *Pic of the Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Just the Two of Us 5_
> The University of Toronto


Beautiful image Mark! kay:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Cool, and you're welcome! :clown:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Thanks a bunch Gino!!! :tyty:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_The Divine_
The Air Canada Centre













_The Gathering_
The Air Canada Centre


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Shangri-La_
High Park


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Secret Lab_
McCaul Street


----------



## 94rocket

Very Beautiful, all the photos, friend Mark great job :applause:


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Thank you!!! :banana2:

*@ Chadoh25:* Thanks!!! :cheers:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The Mountain_
Wellesley Street East


----------



## 94rocket

^

mg: I like it.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Thanks Rocket!




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Reverie_
High Park


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Ramparts_
Bay Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*












_Pretty in Pink_
Sugar Beach


----------



## Marcanadian

Looks like Sugar Beach is well used. I gotta get down there sometime.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Marcanadian:* I really love it there!!! kay:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Time Wave 6_
College Street


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos once again Mark :cheers:


----------



## 94rocket

All the photos and the lastest are spectacular, without words.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks a lot Chris!!! :yes:

*@ 94rocket:* Thanks a lot too, appreciate it!!! :happy:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_The Young_
Osgoode Hall













_The Wise_
Osgoode Hall


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*












_I Wish You're Still Here_
Osgoode Hall


----------



## capricorn2000

hi Mark, great photo update as always.
I particularly like the shot on post # 1084 
for its serenity - a nice place to meditate.


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *Pic of the Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pretty in Pink_
> Sugar Beach


There is a beach in Toronto?! :shocked:
He must be very hot to go all the beach!:nuts:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Thanks! How is it going? What's up? Go Canucks Go!!! :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Hi Gino, yup there are a lot of beaches here in the city, both real and artificial ones. I had posted pics before of two of them, called Woodbine Beach and the other one is Cherry Beach. When I get the chance, I'll post pics of the rest. Anyway, here's another one! kay:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Secret Admiration_
HTO Park Beach


----------



## capricorn2000

MarkHerz said:


> *@ capricorn2000:* Thanks! How is it going? What's up? Go Canucks Go!!! :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


hey mark, the spirits of vancouverites are really pretty high.
it took another 17 long years to have that western championship trophy.
but it's hard to tell if the team can get it...hopefully and if it will, 
it will be the first time.


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ capricorn2000:* Thanks! How is it going? What's up? Go Canucks Go!!! :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:
> 
> *@ gino lo spazzino:* Hi Gino, yup there are a lot of beaches here in the city, both real and artificial ones. I had posted pics before of two of them, called Woodbine Beach and the other one is Cherry Beach. When I get the chance, I'll post pics of the rest. Anyway, here's another one! kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *Pic of the Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Secret Admiration_
> HTO Park Beach


Toronto, the Rimini of Canada! :lol:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* I love the Canucks and I'm really praying and hoping that they would win the Cup. Plus, no offense to anyone, but I really don't like the Bruins eversince. Go Canucks Go!!! :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* I'm sure its not as extensive as Rimini! :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Curves_
Toronto City Hall


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_I Dunno What to Title This 4_
Victoria Street


----------



## 94rocket

Friend Mark, great job, I like every day your publications and your images of Toronto, Congrulations.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Thanks a lot Rocket! :happy:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Up & Above the Clouds 2_
Queen Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Music Magic_
The Distillery District


----------



## christos-greece

Great new photos Mark as usually :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks very much!!! :cheers:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Building a Family_
Toronto City Hall


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The Canuck_
Harbourfront


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *Pic of the Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Music Magic_
> The Distillery District


Strange people! :lol:

Can I ask you information?
I wanted to ask how are the schools in Canada?
I'm seriously thinking of coming to make 1 academic year in Canada and would like to understand how are the schools in Toronto?
Many people who have done the year in Toronto, have been fulfilled in your city, your schools are so good?

Thanks for the info :wave:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Hi Gino, there are a lot of schools here in Canada, and most universities are topnotch academically and as research institutions. Here in Toronto, there are quite a number of schools scattered around the city and beyond its borders, and a big chunk of student population are actually international students. Why not try it out here?! :happy::yes:



*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_A Time for Myself_
Sheldon Lookout


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_You Brought the Light Into My Life_
Osgoode Hall


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*














_The Perfect Storm_
Bay Street













_The Perfect Storm 2_
Church Street













_The Perfect Storm 3_
Yonge Street


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great photos Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks very much!!! 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Huddle 3_
Queen Quay West


----------



## 94rocket

OMG! I like it every day the pics that @MarkHeZ has pasted here in this thread, thank very much.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Thank you too, and I hope you'll like the next one too!! kay:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Catching a Big Fish_
High Park


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Nostalgia_
The Distillery District


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_I Wanna Tell You a Secret_
Sherbourne Common


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Calmness_
Sunnyside Park


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those recent photos are really great, very nice ones :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks a lot Chris!!! :drunk:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Follow the Red Carpet Road_
Bellair Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_School of Fish_
Dockside Drive


----------



## Conor

Great pics! I've been looking through this for ages and I'm really impressed  I visited Toronto when I was really young, but Id like to go back to visit now that I'd appreciate the trip.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice as usual specially post 1114
and the city hall is really tall....what's the height?


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Conor:* Thank you very much Conor!! Come back here in T.O. soon!!! :wink2:

*@ capricorn2000:* Oh, you mean 1104? I'm not sure about the height but its less than 30 floors. :bowtie:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_My Solace_
High Park


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Deal or No Deal?_
Stadium Road


----------



## 94rocket

*Hi Mark!*, awesome day of the pics previous, and very, very Beautiful all the photos of Toronto City, thank you very much.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Hey, 94, thanks very much for liking my pictures! :righton:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Shooting Stars 2_
Victoria Street


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great photos Mark :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks!! :wink2:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*











_Inclination_
Riverdale Park West


----------



## Linguine

MarkHerz said:


> *@ Conor:* Thank you very much Conor!! Come back here in T.O. soon!!! :wink2:
> 
> *@ capricorn2000:* Oh, you mean 1104? I'm not sure about the height but its less than 30 floors. :bowtie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *Pic of the Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _My Solace_
> High Park



nice rustic scenery....thanks.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Linguine:* You're welcome, but I should be the one saying thanks to you! So thanks a lot!!! 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*














_Invasion of the Cotton Candies_
Wellesley Street East


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Wide Window World_
King Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Catch Me If You Can_
Lake Shore Boulevard East & the Gardiner Expressway


----------



## christos-greece

You are welcome Mark and thanks for the new photos


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_In This Land, Your Dreams are Not That Far to Reach... Happy Canada Day!!!_
Coronation Park


----------



## 94rocket

Toronto every day is more Pretty, i love much, @MarkHerZ Thank so Much.


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto its indeed a very nice city; no doubt :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* And thank you so much too!!! :happy:

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks!! How are things there? :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_I See Your True Colours 7 (Happy Pride!!!)_
Gloucester Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Inheritance_
The Distillery District


----------



## christos-greece

@Mark: In few words are just fine, thanks... dont worry :cheers: keep up the good work


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Okay, cool! :drunk:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Lines, Lines & Lines 5_
Charles Street East


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Forward, Always Forward 2_
Bayview Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Taller, Better:* Thanks a lot T,B!!! :bow:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_A Blossoming Friendship Always Starts From the Roots_
Ryerson University


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The Perfect Storm 4_
Charles Street East


----------



## linum

Toronto pride! Represent!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ linum:* Hehehe, right!!! :rock::rock::rock:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Reminiscin'_
Riverdale Park East


----------



## 94rocket

So nice, so beautiful, so stunning, 
all the beautiful words to toronto i likes...


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed beautiful and very nice shots, Mark :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90

nice composition.
this city is always good to me.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Thanks Rocket! :yes::yes::yes:

*@ christos-greece:* Thank you too Chris!! :yes::yes::yes:

*@ charliewong90:* And thanks to you as well Charlie!!! :yes::yes::yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_I'm Falling For You_
Canada's Wonderland


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Time Together_
High Park


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Out There_
Sheldon Lookout


----------



## christos-greece

Really amazing and very nice new shots Mark :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* As always Chris, thanks!!! :cheers:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Parallelograms 2_
Stadium Road


----------



## capricorn2000

great shots as usual, Mark.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Hey bud, thanks a lot!!! :colgate:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Alien Skyscrapers_
Vaughan Mills, Vaughan (GTA)


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Just Like the Good Ol' Days 2_
Lake Ontario


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Geometry 4_
Averill Crescent


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great and very nice as usually


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks again Chris! :cheers:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Shadows Within_
Parliament Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Take Time to Smell the Flowers 4_
Church Street


----------



## 94rocket

I love your pictures Mark!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo of post1175.
is that a real steamboat?


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Hi there, Rocket, thanks!!! :hi:

*@ capricorn2000:* Thanks! Hmm, honestly I'm not sure. Will have to find out hehe. :dunno:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The Arrival 4_
Hanlan's Point


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Simple Life_
Far Enough Farm


----------



## christos-greece

As usually very nice, great photos Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks a lot bud! :naughty:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Just the Two of Us 7_
Marilynn Bell Park


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Juxtaposition 2_
Bay Street


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome, Mark... keep it up :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* I'll do my best! :yes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Ontario, Yours to Discover_
Martyr's Shrine, Midland (North of Toronto)


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_Mirage_
Hanlan's Point













_Visa_
Billy Bishop Toronto City Airport


----------



## Linguine

Love the pic on # 1182....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Linguine:* Thanks very much!!! :smug:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The Remaining Few_
Jarvis Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Just Like Before 2_
The Distillery District


----------



## IrishMan2010

Fantastic photos Mark keep up the good work!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ IrishMan2010:* Thank you IrishMan! I'll do my best! :cripes:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Diagonals_
Queen Street West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Break Time 2_
Berczy Park


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ karen25:* Hi Karen, thanks a lot! :rock:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Rainbow Connection_
Canada's Wonderland, Vaughan (GTA)


----------



## 94rocket

Edited...


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_Bluer Than Bloor_
Far Enough Farm













_Censored_
Far Enough Farm


----------



## capricorn2000

great shots as usual Mark.
are you having great summer there?


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Thanks Cap! Yup, I am! How about you? How are the summers there in VanCity? :hi:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_You're Hard As Wood_
High Park


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome updates as usual!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Chadoh25:* It's been a while Chad, thanks a lot!!! :cheers:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The Jack of All Trades, The Most Genuine Politician I've Ever Known. We Will Miss You..._
Yonge Street


----------



## isaidso

I hope Olivia finds the strength to march next year without her husband. You know the crowd would give her the biggest cheer ever.


----------



## Boba Fett22

Mark,

Is the Golden horse shoe one big urban sprawl?


----------



## intervention

No, but it's a continuous urban area contained by a settlement area boundary and a Greenbelt. Certain municipalities have managed their growth better than others.


----------



## gino lo spazzino

Toronto, fascinating city. :banana:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ isaidso:* I know eh? I really like her, she's very decent, and seem very approachable and sincere. :yes:

*@ Boba Fett22:* Hi Boba, not really a big sprawl since, like what Intervention said, it is bounded by a greenbelt. It just follows the shoreline of Lake Ontario, where most people live. :wink2:

*@ intervention:* Thanks for the explanation! kay:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Thanks Gino! It's been a while, what's up? :naughty:



*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Living in My Own Fantasy World_
Ontario Place


----------



## Boba Fett22

I love these pics.


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ gino lo spazzino:* Thanks Gino! It's been a while, what's up? :naughty:


Well thanks, i was on vacation and I could not write some things on the forum.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Boba Fett22:* Thanks a lot!!! :happy:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Wow, you're always on a vacation! :colgate:


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Under the Sea_
Wellesley Street East


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ gino lo spazzino:* Wow, you're always on a vacation! :colgate:


Maybe!
My stay was a week in a beautiful city, I was really pleased to have been there.

Try a little guess.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Ummm Paris? :?


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Bienvenue à Toronto!_
Remembrance Drive


----------



## christos-greece

Day by day, great photos as usually :cheers: keep it up... kay:


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ gino lo spazzino:* Ummm Paris? :?
> 
> 
> *TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
> *Pic of the Day*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bienvenue à Toronto!_
> Remembrance Drive


Are you kidding?:nuts:
I do not like Paris, the last time I was there I saw things that I should never see in Milan. :hahano:

You are 6000 km away, try to think about it, you'll see the answer you got at hand.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Uhhhh Toronto??? :?


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_Aliens Attack Toronto!_
Front Street East













_Aliens Attack Toronto! 2_
Front Street East













_Aliens Attack Toronto! 3_
Front Street East













_Aliens Attack Toronto! 4_
Front Street East


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ gino lo spazzino:* Uhhhh Toronto??? :?



:cheers:


----------



## briker

great pics, thanx


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* Did you really? You should have told me!!!!! :evil:

*@ briker:* You're welcome!!! :wave:


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The Show_
Froster Soak City


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great; keep up the good work


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ gino lo spazzino:* Did you really? You should have told me!!!!! :evil:


Sorry!! I forgot.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Will do Chris!!! :wink2:

*@ gino lo spazzino:* How was your stay? I hope you enjoyed. North American cities are very different from European cities eh? :yes:


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_iSpy_
Keele Subway Station


----------



## gino lo spazzino

MarkHerz said:


> *@ gino lo spazzino*: How was your stay? I hope you enjoyed. North American cities are very different from European cities eh? :yes:


Oh sure, European cities are historic centers while in the U.S. are ultra modern.

But you Canadians, you are different, in everything from your cousins ​​in the United States but very similar to us Europeans.

Then, very politely, the first day I went to downtown Toronto (I was in a hotel at Missisagua), for lunch, I went to a restaurant called Lone Star Texas Grill, the waitresses (the majority of beautiful girls :naughty: :drool were incredibly courteous, something never seen anywhere.

Then another thing that surprised me was the large number of shopping centers are open 24 hours on 24, I noticed one evening in Pickering, while I was returning to the hotel after a big party with my parents who live in Canada.

For the rest, just as I liked the city, if Milan were held half as Toronto took place, Milan would be the most beautiful city in the world.


The only downside was that I had for my passport, I had timed the revenue stamp and I had to run to the Italian Consulate to renew it or I just arrived at the airport of Malpensa, the financiers gave me a fine.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ gino lo spazzino:* I see, I'm glad that you had a great time here. I lived in the States for a bit, and I find that people are more laid back here. Wow, say hi to your parents for me! :hi: And I hope the fine wasn't big.


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The Departed_
Ontario Place


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_Just Like the Good Ol' Days 3_
Canadian National Exhibition













_Pika!_
Canadian National Exhibition


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_Cheering Canucks_
BMO Field













_1 Second Before the Goal_
BMO Field













_True Patriot Love_
BMO Field


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Football time  very nice shots as usuall, Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Umm... soccer??? Hehe :|


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Tropical Toronto_
Canadian National Exhibition


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Solitude 3_
Queens Quay West


----------



## aster4000

great photos Mark...
it really takes to have a talent to come out with these.

*MyThread*:*URBAN Forests & Parks*


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ aster4000:* Wow, thanks a lot, I really appreciate it!!! :bow:


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Signs of Life_
Robert Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_This Ain't Star Trek_
Parliament Street


----------



## christos-greece

As usuall, great shots Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks a lot as always!!! :dj:


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Huddle 4_
Bremner Boulevard


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos! Good to see all of those Canadian Flags at BMO Field!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Chadoh25:* Thank you Chad!!! :banana2:


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Butterfly Effect_
Bay Street


----------



## capricorn2000

outstanding...
indeed, those are nice action shots.


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! What a thrilling, exciting, eclectic and interesting range of images. I love them!

Joy comes to those who expect.:banana:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ capricorn2000:* Hey buddy, thanks a lot!!! How are things there in VanCity? Two of my friends went there and in Whistler last week, and of course, they loved it! :lovethem:

*@ openlyJane:* Thank you very much and I appreciate your comment! And I'm glad you discovered my simple little thread, thanks again! :smug:




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Just Call My Name & I'll Be There 2_
Lake Ontario


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome shots as always :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks man! :happy:


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Orangey_
Jarvis Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The One_
Wilson Subway Station


----------



## aster4000

wonderful shots as always Mark. and I like this ^^...so candid.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ aster4000:* I'm happy that you like it Aster, thanks a lot! :yes:


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Just Goin' With the Flow_
Finch Avenue West


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_The Mothership_
Rogers Centre













_Captured_
Rogers Centre


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_One Fine Day_
John Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Greenvasion_
Rees Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Where's Waldo? 4_
Canadian National Exhibition


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for the nice photos..:cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Linguine:* Thanks too!! :banana:


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_We Were Once Kids_
Roundhouse Park


----------



## christos-greece

As usually great photos Mark :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Merci! :colgate:


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Zooming By_
Canada's Wonderland


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Foggy_
Bay Street


----------



## Chadoh25

Fantastisch!


----------



## 94rocket

So agreeable all the photos, great job Mr. Mark!


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Chadoh25:* Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy:

*@ 94rocket:* Thanks too!!!!!!!!!!!! 




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Inside Job_
Grange Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Free Fall_
College Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_I'm Officially Missing You_
The Distillery District


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The Cluster 9_
Sherbourne Street


----------



## kingsway

nice shots as always dude.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ kingsway:* Thanks a lot man!!! 


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_UFOs 3_
Bay Street


----------



## christos-greece

Thanks again Mark for those very nice shots


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* You're welcome bud! 


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_The Maple Leaf Forever_
Lawrence Avenue East


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_This Ain't Calgary_
Edward Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Happy Halloween!_
Canada's Wonderland


----------



## 94rocket

So Amaaaazing Pictures Sr Mark! is precious all the pic's...


----------



## capricorn2000

eerie shot....you captured the spirit of halloween.
may you have a morbidly happy one, Mark.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ 94rocket:* Thank you very much 94! :righton:

*@ capricorn2000:* Thanks, and have a Happy Halloween to you too!!! :spam1: (costume)




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_Happy Halloween! 2_
Canada's Wonderland













_Happy Halloween! 3_
Church Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Feeling Like a Goldfish_
Square One, Mississauga (GTA)


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Father & Son_
Ricoh Coliseum


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed amazing and beautiful shots, Mark


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ christos-greece:* Thanks a lot! :banana:


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*













_Enchanted Forest_
Edwards Gardens













_Enchanted Forest 2_
Edwards Gardens













_Enchanted Forest 3_
Edwards Gardens


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Overflow_
Jane Street


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Finding Rapunzel in the Big City_
Richmond Street East


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*


*Have a Meaningful Remembrance Day*













_Teach the Future About the Past & Nothing Will Be Forgotten_
Grange Avenue


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Wonderwall 4_
Darling Lane


----------



## MovingTo

Hi, new to this forum.
Love the last pic! I miss the big T so much...hopefully I could go back to Toronto very soon.


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ MovingTo:* Thanks a lot, come back soon!!! :cheer:


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Beacon_
Little Norway Crescent


----------



## Student4life

Beautiful pics !


----------



## MarkHerz

*@ Student4life:* Thank you Student!!! :naughty:


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*













_Christmas is in the Air!_
Hayden Street


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for the nice updates....:cheers2:


----------



## capricorn2000

you always impressed me with your daily photo Mark.
are you on holiday? will be waiting for more.


----------



## MarkHerz

94rocket said:


> What Happened with the Thread of Toronto Still the Good? I love the updates of the city in these Topic, I want and i wait that you are fine.





capricorn2000 said:


> you always impressed me with your daily photo Mark.
> are you on holiday? will be waiting for more.



I just realized that it has been almost three years since my last Pic of the Day. Sorry, been busy with other stuff, plus I don't bring my camera with me around most of the time anymore since I just use my phone to snap pics (resolution is not that nice to post here) and Instagram them. Anyway, here's one from Game 7 of the NBA playoffs.


*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*





_Keeping the Faith_
Air Canada Centre


----------



## capricorn2000

hey, mark, you resurrected like a phoenix?
wow, time flies so fast but anyways welcome back!


----------



## Taller Better

I'll second that! Here's hoping we see more of your great pics! :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

capricorn2000 said:


> hey, mark, you resurrected like a phoenix?
> wow, time flies so fast but anyways welcome back!





Taller said:


> I'll second that! Here's hoping we see more of your great pics! :cheers:


Thanks guys! Yeah, just like a phoenix!! Some passions never change! Forgive me for the next few pictures were shot using my cellphone. And this one was taken on a very foggy day, hence, the blurry trees.



*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*




_There's a Place for Us... Somewhere._
Caledonia Park


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pics of the Day*




_My Way or the Hallway_
Toronto Pearson International Airport






_Runaway in the Runway_
Toronto Pearson International Airport


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome back Mark; great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

christos-greece said:


> Welcome back Mark; great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thanks a lot chris! Wow, it's been a while, good thing you still remember me!!! :apple:



*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*




_Take My Thoughts Away Beyond What We See_
Red Canoe Landing Park


----------



## Limak11

Very nice photos! Thanks man!


----------



## MarkHerz

Limak11 said:


> Very nice photos! Thanks man!


Thanks very much too!!!




*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*




_Yesterday Has Come and Gone_
The Scarborough Bluffs


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*





_May Flowers_
Osgoode Hall


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*





_Mary_
Nathan Phillips Square


----------



## MarkHerz

*TORONTO (still) THE GOOD*
*Pic of the Day*





_The Audience by Michael Snow_
Blue Jays Way


----------

